# too much yarn!



## Ashgym00 (Feb 14, 2011)

I have 3 overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn. I go to a different craft store every saturday and find myself buying at least 4 skeins every time! how do I stop?


----------



## pianogirl (Jan 23, 2011)

You will never stop adding to your stash....so.....knit faster! hehe


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

You can never have enough yarn or patterns. I have a large shelving unit with 8 fair sized totes on it and also two or three of those huge hinged totes and various baskets, ahhhh yarn sigh


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I used to frequent second-hand stores, church bazaars, and garage sales. In a dozen years, my stash has grown from a couple of shoe boxes to fill the largest room in the house. Remember those plastic puzzles with numbers that you could slide around to try to get in order? Well, the stacks of boxes (cardboard and plastic) in my wool room are like that. They are three deep from the narrow walkway to the front wall and up to the 8' ceiling. Once I begin digging for yarn for a new project, I can't get out of the room until I've put the unstacked boxes back in their places!

I may still want more, new, different yarns ... but I am on a strict yarn diet. Until all the opaque containers (plastic and cardboard) are empty and GONE, I buy no more yarn ... Though I (shamefacedly) admit to accepting gifts from members of our groups who just _have_ to destash some yarn they particularly detest. Sadly, I haven't yet encountered a yarn I can't find a use for.


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

If you think you have too much yarn, donate some to crafting charities such as Binky Patrol, or Mother Bear Project. They always need yarn to make the items that they donate


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Awesumpunk said:


> If you think you have too much yarn, donate some to crafting charities such as Binky Patrol, or Mother Bear Project. They always need yarn to make the items that they donate


I did donate some excess needles. Once. The parcel rates from Canada Post http://www.canadapost.ca are atrocious! I knit for Project Linus, but _only_ because I can hand the blankies over *in person* to the local chapter head. I give yarn to new knitters who join our group of charity knitters.

I refuse to pay tax on tax, if I can avoid it. Yes, Canada Post - in addition to having high parcel rates - charges sales tax on _postage_!


----------



## Latenightmom (Apr 14, 2011)

:shock: WOW, I'm so glad I'm not the only one ! Don't know what I'm going to do while recupping from hand surgery. Does anyone here knit with the feet? I bet I could learn- I also bet it can't be any harder than learning "picking" LOL- I could learn to pick with my toes!!!


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Latenightmom said:


> :shock: WOW, I'm so glad I'm not the only one ! Don't know what I'm going to do while recupping from hand surgery. Does anyone here knit with the feet? I bet I could learn- I also bet it can't be any harder than learning "picking" LOL- I could learn to pick with my toes!!!


Sweetheart,
Where there is a will, there is a way. For now, I suggest you just get a bunch of patterns and dream. God Bless
Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Ashgym00 said:


> I have 3 overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn. I go to a different craft store every saturday and find myself buying at least 4 skeins every time! how do I stop?


Hey from Texas,
I don't know who said it about a girl and diamonds, but I am the same way about yarn. You can never have too much. I am a confessed yarnolic and I don't want to join any group that wants to change me. We could have a whole lot worse habits.
Love, Wanda/Queenmawmaw


----------



## mjp362 (Jan 31, 2011)

my stash is small....right now


----------



## raedean (Apr 25, 2011)

hee hee.i like this problem.yarn! yarn and more yarn!! yahoo.


----------



## Maxine R (Apr 15, 2011)

All I can say is you are going to be knitting for quite awhile so why not start now and see how many things you can get through before entering another wool shop again. Good luck and hope someone can offer more advice as to how you may stop detouring into that wool shop. Other projects maybe.


----------



## nuttyknitter (Mar 11, 2011)

I have three overflowing laundry baskets full of shoes, my yarn is half my office. Your husband is so lucky!


----------



## wefarmasmidgen (Apr 24, 2011)

You must be quite young!! <giggle>


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Admitting you have to much yarn is like saying I have to much money! "It ain't gonna happen"


----------



## duracell (Mar 24, 2011)

Why not pop along to your local retirement home. Sometimes they look for yarn the folks can make into rugs and afghans; or ask at the local primary school. You might end up getting roped in to teach the children to knit


----------



## Grapejelli (Apr 3, 2011)

I know I can't die until all my yarn is gone. I'm here for eternity!


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi, my name is _______ and I'm a yarn addict. LOL I'm right there with you!



Ashgym00 said:


> I have 3 overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn. I go to a different craft store every saturday and find myself buying at least 4 skeins every time! how do I stop?


----------



## RuthRoss (Mar 24, 2011)

You need to find a chapter of Yarn Buyers Anonymous and enter a 12 step program to stop buying yarn. Purchase new yarn only when you have used a bit of your stash.

Give yourself up to a higher power (like AA)... Or donate yarn to schools (nursery schools love it for crafts) or put it up on something like freecycle.com so someone will come and get it.


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

I used to belong to a machine knitting club some years ago. We used to go on bus trips to wool/yarn mills, several times a year, and to big craft exhibitions, and I always came out with at least 1 huge black sack full, sometimes more. Needless to say, since I moved into my bungalow last year , most of the large boxes of said stuff is up in th loft. The bit about that is, I had to get a bigger loft entrance and fixed ladder made, to get the boxes up there. I also have several large boxes in my bedroom, and more in my front lobby, which fortunately I do not use much. There must be at lest 18-20 very large boxes in the loft alone. I'm going to have to sell some off, as I can't use either of my 2 knitting machines anymore.


Ashgym00 said:


> I have 3 overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn. I go to a different craft store every saturday and find myself buying at least 4 skeins every time! how do I stop?


 :lol:


----------



## Nicholas81 (Feb 17, 2011)

Isn't that the truth? Three of my friends and I continually say (while we're together knitting) - we have enough stash that we don't need to shop for yarn for a LONG time. The next time we get together, someone brings up a shop we haven't been to and that we REALLY NEED to check it out -- ending up buying more yarn. But I will say, we've purchased yarns to compliment and go with other yarns for a special project -- that's always a plus!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I have 8 large tubs of yarn. As soon as I get into my stash and start to knit something, I end up seeing more yarn that would be great for something else...if only I had more yarn to do it with. My fav stash buster is old shale with 4 or 5 different yarns. I gave away large bags full of yarn to a friend that crochets, and still have so much yarn. Going to teach my future daughter in law to knit and that should ease up some. When my daughter comes over, she always goes to "moms store" in the basement to see what yarn she wants. You can never have enough yarn.


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

We live in an RV so space is EXTREMELY limited. I have the largest acceptable piece of carry on luggage for when flying. That is full to where I can't get anything more in it. When my hubby sees me heading toward the yarn section he tells me "Not unless you can fit it in that tote." If he didn't we wouldn't be able to move around, much less get our slides in to travel down the road.


----------



## Booklady38 (Jan 16, 2011)

Is it really possible to have too much yarn. LOL I live in a three room apartment and all the closets are overflowing and I am still getting more.


----------



## domesticgod (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm feeling deprived here. I only have 4 50-gallon Rubbermaid totes full of yarn. However, cross stitch patterns are another story. I'm reaching the 700+ level with kits and charts. I keep getting what I call "ooh-ooh" catalogs and of course there's always something new I just have to have. They're called "ooh-ooh" catalogs because I'll be paging through them and see something and I'll be going "ooh-ooh" I need this one. And of course I belong to a number of online groups that are filled with enablers directing me to new websites where I find even more charts I just "gotta have". I went to one website and saw a chart for "Radio City Christmas". Now Radio City Music Hall has special meaning for me, so I knew I had to get it, but the site was having a buy 2, get 2 sale, so I wound up with 4 charts instead of the one. Like grapejelli said, If you can't die until your stash is gone, I'm here for eternity. Anybody know where I can get an extra lifetime pill?


----------



## tammie52 (Feb 14, 2011)

would you ever think of selling your knitting machines?


----------



## sandybro (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm joining you, I am now becoming addicted to buying yarn on Ebay, oh my!!! 
As far a your baby knitting goes, I do hats for newborns and just drop them off at the hospital when I have a bunch. You could do this with blankets too. Preemies sizes too. It's good use for all those small amounts of yarn we have left over or get a tag sales. Oh no, tag sale season is starting, does that mean more bargins I just can't pass up???


----------



## RookieRetiree (Jan 27, 2011)

I have an underbed plastic bin that is full - in it I have the yarn and pattern separated out in plastic bags to make my own project kits. Next to it under the bed is another bin full of "future use" yarn. I plan on getting all of the identified projects done first before adding very much yarn to the other bin...but that's harder than I thought. I bought some yarn at the Good Will store for $.50 for each double skein of wool -- I'll try my felting with that. It will take me the rest of the year to do the projects I have identified so I've told myself "no more yarn" until buying for Christmas projects---but I think going to the Stitches Midwest show will weaken my resolution.


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

I put yarn all over the house. When my tubs are full, I hit the crockpot on the top of the kitchen cabinet. Plus I have bowls of yarn in almost every room. Behind the books on the shelf is another spot I use.


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I spent a good deal of my day yesterday organizing the walk-in closet full of yarn! I had to, I had just been to Patternworks the day before and purchased more yarn! When I knit, I need choices!!!!


----------



## pugmom5 (Feb 19, 2011)

grandmatimestwo said:


> I spent a good deal of my day yesterday organizing the walk-in closet full of yarn! I had to, I had just been to Patternworks the day before and purchased more yarn! When I knit, I need choices!!!!


I agree. I live almost 2 hours away from a yarn store, so I try to keep enough on had to have something to knit when the urge hits me to knit something different. My weakness is Jimmy Beans and KnitPicks. They send out an email every few days on sale items, and new yarns. But I love to go to the basement and find yarns for projects without having to go shopping.


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

AHHH What a sweet addiction we all share.

Just keep knitting. Increase the number of items you can make and give to charity, Nursing homes, womans shelters, etc. need lapgans, hats scarfs, mittens baby sets.

Just sit back and enjoy each skein. 

Oh how I love to look at the rainbow when all the skeins are together,

And you can send one or two to your swap buddy this coming month. I would be happy if I got more yarn.

Linda


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Hmmm.. I have the largest stash I have ever had! I had a truck load of cone yarn given to me last Fall. The majority of the cones are at least 3 pounds. They take up up a lot of room in my house but my hubby know where to find me.


----------



## Grannybear (Mar 29, 2011)

MY excuse used to be I have to buy 2 extra balls for every sweater first because I had to add to the length of body and sleeves and second making sure I had enough of the same dye lot "just in case". I used to tell myself I could make socks or mitts to match but that didn't always happen. Now I too have several (Lost count as they are in every nook and cranny in the house)LARGE plastic containers full plus many large zip lock baggies with those small balls of leftovers. I have taught several to knit and sent them home with they beginnings of their own stash and my goal this year is to have at least a large green bag full of hats mitts and socks ready for the local mission by Sept so they can be given out before winter. I am also making hats and preemie sets out of leftover baby yarn. But alas I too believe one cannot die before the stash is gone so look forward to reading and sharing on this site forever. Happy Knitting Everyone


----------



## swaddlingclothes (Mar 25, 2011)

I like that. I am just beginning and I find that I must buy my first yarn for my very first project which is a simple scarf.

Perhaps in a way I would encourage you. In my circumstances I feel that we can never have enough once we start knitting.

Lovingly


----------



## Awesumpunk (Apr 18, 2011)

okay


----------



## katlvr.74 (Apr 10, 2011)

Who can stop!! Every time I go, I hafta buy something without a project in mind. My daughter asks what I want for holidays. I say "YARN". :-D


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

My yarn is now starting to take over two bedrooms. Is there a rehab centre where I can go and get "clean" from buying yarn. I sly it in the house now as my old man sort of gives me that disapproved look! Do I care? nope, I couldn't care less. I just say "you have 2 garages with rubbish in" he sharp shuts up. I may have to have a day off knitting to sort things out.....


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

OK, now I don't feel so bad about my stash! :-D


----------



## anastasiatheo001 (Apr 4, 2011)

Yarn is an addiction from which the True Knitter never recovers. 

Best advice is, buy a larger house!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Amateur! lol...just kidding. You'll never stop. Welcome to our addiction!


----------



## Becsmom (Mar 25, 2011)

So glad to know I am not alone in my collection of yarns!!!
I love buying yarn and planning future projects!!!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

Well yes there is a rehab for us. A few months ago a few of us decided that when our "KIDS SENT US OFF TO THE HOME" we would all go together and get one extra room just for our yarn. And we could sit on the porch in those big comfy rockers and knit away.

I'll add your name to the list!LOL.

Our addiction helps so many. How many baby sets, blankets, hats, scarfs, mittens, socks, toys and who knows what else we have made and given away.

Great job ladies. Keep knitting.
Linda


----------



## Jeannie6 (Apr 7, 2011)

I agree! I keep one box of finished projects that I send to my daughter for her yearly church Christmas fair, and another for various other charities that I give to. Lately I have been going on excursions to Michael's for weekly sales.


----------



## wurlybird (Feb 17, 2011)

Have you heard the saying "He who dies with the most yarn wins"? LOL


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Wow, I think I've found my home! LOL I just recently made an effort to organize my stash so I'm not buying something I already have when starting a new project. Now my baby yarn is in one tote, variegated in another, kitchen cotton in another and so on. 
Our little knitting group at work was contacted by a local cat rescue earlier this year, asking if anyone was interested in making cat mats and catnip toys for their residents. They also took some to animal expos to sell. I managed to make enough to fill two garbage bags and actually make a dent in my stash.


----------



## dragontearsoflove (Apr 3, 2011)

I used to have the same problem with craft stuff...Now, my projects are listed on my fridge on index cards and a new one doesn't go up until at least one comes off the fridge. Lack of space and money help greatly with this problem, but also, I've since decided that nothing comes into my home unless I have a place for it to be put on display or in its home. The back of the closet or on any shelf where it will be hidden doesn't count. It takes discipline, but remember, there will always be great yarns to buy, so skip buying for just one week and see if you miss the yarn purchase. Then try for two. You won't get this perfect on the first shot, but maybe you just need to list projects for the yarn you've already got and keep the list handy.


----------



## euvid (Apr 2, 2011)

On Dr. Phil yesterday he had a shopaholic. He told her to have a garage sale and sell it all. That she was filling a void in her heart by shopping. Well I think it is a healthy way to fill a void you may have. I am one also, but I do it on line.As long as you don't break the bank you are o.k. Enjoy. 
Over the years that I have collected all kinds of craft related things and saved them, eventually I found I had a need and use for them. I did give away to a group that knits caps for newborns in the hospital very large box of acrylic yarns that someone had given me. I also gave to an elderly woman who could not afford to buy yarns skeins that I had of which I only had one or two. She made Afgans and and was so pleased as she loved knitting. THe Afgans were given to a homeless shelter. I gave her the yarns for a few years till she passed on. I made an old lady happy and cut down on my collection at the same time.
You could always go to a home for the elderly and ask them if they have any residents who could use some of your yarns, that way you won't feel guilty about buying them


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

The knitting bug is late biting me, but I already have yarn stashed here, there, and yonder. I'm much worse about hoarding fabric because I've made alll my clothes for so many years. I just haven't been buying yarn that long!

I have so much fabric that my husband says I could open my own store without increasing my inventory! So......... I've organized my fabrics so that I can SHOP from them! I actually have more to choose from THAT I LIKE than most fabric stores at any one time!

Now, I'm trying to do the same with yarn. I bought a jumbo ball winder and I'm putting it all into balls with all of one kind together so that I can see just how much I have to work with. I will shop from my stash. I know this will NOT stop me from buying yarn, but at least, in the future it won't be tucked into the back of a closet in the bag I brought it home in!

Happy stashing, all......
Virginia


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> Awesumpunk said:
> 
> 
> > If you think you have too much yarn, donate some to crafting charities such as Binky Patrol, or Mother Bear Project. They always need yarn to make the items that they donate
> ...


And we think we have it bad here in the USA!


----------



## BettyJC (Mar 26, 2011)

Confessions of true yarnaholics. Thank you for curing my "lone sinner syndrome". I really thought my addiction was unique. My problem has resurfaced after many years of forced abstainance due to surgery on my right hand but have now discovered that I can knit again. Soooo..Here we go again and it could be so much worse.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I took all the pillow forms out of my throw pillows throughout the house and filled the pillows with yarn. I also collect those clear plastic tubs that salad mix comes in at Costco (about the size of shoe boxes)and I have found that they make wonderful yarn containers. They stack easily and since they are perfectly clear and transparent I can see what's in them. It makes life much easier when I am looking for a particular yarn that I just know I have.....


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

You all are so funny!! I was just going to get on the forum yesterday and rail about how I am not going to buy any more yarn unless it is for a specific project!! I am in a real knitting funk right now because, although my "coffin" is full of yarn I do not have ANYTHING that works or is enough of, for the projects I keep picking out of my many books to work on!!


----------



## meshale13 (Mar 21, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> I took all the pillow forms out of my throw pillows throughout the house and filled the pillows with yarn. I also collect those clear plastic tubs that salad mix comes in at Costco (about the size of shoe boxes)and I have found that they make wonderful yarn containers. They stack easily and since they are perfectly clear and transparent I can see what's in them. It makes life much easier when I am looking for a particular yarn that I just know I have.....


OK two things Grandma Jan, GREAT use of the Costco containers and are you HIDING the yarn in the throw pillows to hide your obsession?


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

Don't feel bad about collecting yarn. Yarn makes me feel really good and going through my stash is a "feel good" situation. It's like going into a lys and seeing all those shelves and baskets full of the most gorgeous yarn in sooooo many colors. YOu just want to touch everything and come out in a different mood. You can never have too much yarn!


----------



## LEE1313 (Jan 25, 2011)

I love the note about giving yarn to the lady who couldn't afford it. What a lovely gesture. You enriched her life for sure. What a selfless act of kindness, 
You get me "medal of love".

You touched my heart.

I'm am sure we could all find someone or a group who would live a few skeins of yarn FREE.

Come on ladies, let's try to find a person we can share our stash with.
I gave a box full to an elementary school art teacher. She was thrilled. It was all the assorted yarns that I didn't have enough to make anything from. The kids used it so creatively and saved the teacher an out of pocket expense.

Linda


----------



## flginny (Feb 6, 2011)

Dragontearsoflove, you have given me a great idea. Thanks!

"maybe you just need to list projects for the yarn you've already got and keep the list handy."

This will help me. By the time I finish what I'm working on and could go ahead with that great project, other patterns and yarns have come my way, and I might forget what it was I couldn't wait to get started on.

Does anyone ever go ahead and arrange what is needed for a project before storing? Maybe it could all go in a two-gallon plastic ziplock with the pattern, etc. and then be added to the list.....

Virginia


----------



## swaddlingclothes (Mar 25, 2011)

Your courage and dedication to yarn/knitting is enlightning for us beginners!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

No, not hiding, just making better use of the space inside the pillows. I gave the forms to a non-knitter (poor thing) friend who makes pillow covers. I don't hide - love me, love my yarn, that's my motto.


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Sing it girlfriend!!! lol



Grandma Jan said:


> No, not hiding, just making better use of the space inside the pillows. I gave the forms to a non-knitter (poor thing) friend who makes pillow covers. I don't hide - love me, love my yarn, that's my motto.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Last year I gave two large black garbage bags full of yarn to a group of high school kids who were raising supplies to teach knitting to inner city kids. It was gratifying, to say the least.


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

wurlybird said:


> Have you heard the saying "He who dies with the most yarn wins"? LOL


Wurlybird, I was going to post that saying but you beat me to it.

I've been reading all of your posts to hubby to show him I'm not the only one, but he's not convinced. I LOVE, LOVE, LOVE yarn, the feel of it, the colors, the dreams of what it could become!

My husband's addiction is cribbage, but that only involves a cribbage board and a deck of cards.

My daughter arrived from Alaska last week and brought me more yarn. She decided that knitting is just not for her, so she destashed. How could I say no?

What husbands can't understand is that when a pattern calls for yarn that you don't have, you just HAVE to go out and buy more yarn.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I'm lucky - my husband was in his early 50's when we married and he had never been married before, so he had nothing to compare me to. He thinks I'm normal, yarn stash and all!


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Leonora, are the wool mills still open where you live to the public to purchase items at a good price? Thought I might visit some of them on my trip over in the Fall. And how many are there now? Thanks.


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm with you. My husband says we have the only one bedroom four bedroom house in town. As each child (5) left home I took over their rooms. Please ladies, who can count containers?? Not me. 

I did try to give some to a granddaughter and daughter who I taught to crochet and then a store was deleting it's craft section and we each walked out with a large shopping cart full, at $.50 a skein who could resist. Then a friends grandmother closed her yarn store. She was retiring and got rid of her inventory. Need I say more?
I do donate to hospital, shelter & nursing home here and always have afghans for Warm Up America as well as knitting for my large family, so I'll keep buying the yarn that jumps off the shelf and says you MUST have me.
Frajo110 in N. La


----------



## NyackGal (Apr 5, 2011)

Hmmm...how about teaching someone(Girl Scouts,adult ed class)to knit?You donate the yarn,they provide the needles(my personal stash of yarn is manageable,but I always look for needles at garage sales;the extra needles let me have 2-3 projects going on the same size).Our local library also sponsors knitting classes for teens.Share the passion!


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

Don't feel bad I do the samething.More yarn then I need.


----------



## JenniferFelton (Mar 4, 2011)

wefarmasmidgen said:


> You must be quite young!! <giggle>


Hilarious! :lol: I personally choose to refer to my yarn addiction as "carrying on the family tradition!" Whenever I visit my mother, my brother will motion to her yarn and fabric filled extra bedroom and proclaim: "That's YOUR inheritence!" I am especially heartened now that I've learned that no one dies until they use up their stash. Mom and I will live forever! That's a whole lot of socks!


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis (Feb 13, 2011)

I am moving to Albany Oregon and there is a JoAnn's Yarn Shop just a few blocks from where I live, in walking distance. I told my daughter I will have to leave my wallet home when I take my walk each day. 9a


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

I also have a huge stash. 6 large rubber maid containers worth. So I've been knitting baby items to have on hand for whenever someone has a baby. My goal this year is to reduce that stash and to reduce the number of knitting books. I have well over 100 knitting books. Some I've never used. I'll be listing more on this site as time goes on. The worse part is I vowed that I wouldn't buy any yarn this year and I already have. Plus I've found 3 great patterns to knit sweaters for my grandkids which will require buying YARN!!! Am I nuts or addicted!!!


----------



## theyarnlady (Feb 25, 2011)

Has anyone heard about space bags? Buy the big ones. Then you use the vacuum cleaner to suck the air out. It flattens out and you can have more room for the next yarn field day. It's hard to say no, when you go into the world of yarn.:}


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Hello Grandma Jan and all you ladies out there. Don't think of it as an obsession, think of it as a future security blanket. In time of need, you could TRADE the yarn for food, babysitting, etc. You just never know what is going to happen in this day and age. DON'T GET RID OF THE STASH OF YARN OR FABRIC! It is a bargaining tool. We could save our family from all sorts of problems. Right?! I have a years supply of food and yarn and fabric go right along with that. Enjoy your day!


----------



## Dimples16 (Jan 28, 2011)

I have two room full of totes with yarn in them. (one is my craft room and the other is a spare bedroom.) I buy most of my yarn from a thrift shop and will continue to buy it. I sneak it into the room when my hubby is not home. He tell me I do not need anymore yarn. Oh yes I do.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

You are neither. You are just having fun and being a thoughtful grandma.


----------



## sjbowers (Mar 9, 2011)

Acquiring new yarn is like buying a new book. the anticipation of the new novel or knitting project is the best part! When space gets tight I'll sometimes purge what doesn't seem quite as wonderful as it did when I purchased it by passing on to friends or donating back to thrifts where it came from in the first place. Keep the economy moving!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

You know the old saying: You can never be too thin or too rich? Well in our case: You can never have too much yarn, too many needles/hooks or too many patterns. LOL Essie from Oz


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Thank God I have just one drawer full. You just stay home on Saturday. Nothing will stop me as long as I still have a computer.

josiehof


----------



## ladyjn423 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't know how to solve your growing stash problem, but I lead a knitting and crochet circle at a local homeless shelter in Washington, DC and would be happy to receive any yarn and other supplies you are willing to donate. Our ladies have had many positive results from their involvement in the circle.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Lady Jane, congratulations. Wonderful job you are doing.


----------



## Sutallee Stitcher (Apr 2, 2011)

Latenightmom
Where there's a will there's a way. Here is a video for knitting with your toes.


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

So much yarn, so little space. I had this lovely dream once of owning sheep. Sheep that had wool in every colour, red, green, blue, orange, yellow, pink woolies cavorting in flowered meadows. Then I woke up. There just can't be a world where there is too much yarn, say it isn't so!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

you've got it bad when your'e dreaming about it hahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Once you have kept yarn, material for a year--it becomes 'FREE" yarn or fabric. What better pleasure can there be to make presents for free. I collect and choose yarns and then when I start my Christmas presents I'm shopping in my own store


----------



## nogginpodge (Apr 5, 2011)

Hahahaha! Good for you! I'm the same. I knew my stash of yarn was growing and decided to empty out a large plastic 5-drawer container, which I thought would be suitable and would finally get my yarn organised. How wrong can you be? Yeah, the yarn in the drawers is lovely and tidy but I still have absolutely loads. Mmmm, more than I thought! I agree, that if this is your worst vice, you're okay honey!


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Sutallee Stitcher said:


> Latenightmom
> Where there's a will there's a way. Here is a video for knitting with your toes.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Grandma Susan, then you wake up and it's true. LOL.
Did you see my comment further on about the wool mills being open to the public. I'm very interested in knowing if we could visit them on our trip over in the Fall. I need to bring a stash back with me. How many are there now? I understand a lot of the younger generation over there have not taken to knitting. How sad!!


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Believe it or not, I ran across a video on YouTube about knitting with your feet. . . . as I recall it was in a group of "Extreme Knitting" videos. . . . some of those were interesting to watch.
So, there may be "toe knitting" in your future :-D !!!!!jj


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

I agree nogginpdge. Enjoy your day.


----------



## knitpixie (Apr 27, 2011)

I also have a lot of yarn, when I moved to a smaller house I went through the yarn and gave some the the local Seniors Center, I also made an inventory of the remaining yarn (which I have to revise since I have bought more). When I went into a yarn store with a friend recently I stated to my friend (when I was at the cashier) that I had vowed not to buy any more yarn until I had used up all that I had, the cashier looked and me and said " You know it does'nt work that way". I realised at that point that I must not be the only person who does not know when to stop. When my husband loses sight of me in any store that has yarn, he will find me in the yarn aisle (he knows that is where I will be).

Buy yarn, knit and be happy.


----------



## LolaBean (Apr 6, 2011)

Like josiehof, I only have one drawer full right now...of course, I only learned to knit a month ago!!!!  One thing I have to comment on is the "snobby" attitude I encountered at my lys. I can't knit with wool because of my allergies. When I asked if they had any acrylic yarn, there was an audible gasp and snide snicker from the woman behind the counter. I bought some cotten yarn from them, but I've decided to stick with Joanne Fabrics for my yarn. No snobs there!!


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

Rumrunner said:


> Once you have kept yarn, material for a year--it becomes 'FREE" yarn or fabric. What better pleasure can there be to make presents for free. I collect and choose yarns and then when I start my Christmas presents I'm shopping in my own store


I'm going to tell my husband that! And now I'm off to make my Christmas gift knitting list!


----------



## Janetk62 (Apr 27, 2011)

I don't think too much yarn is a problem Why not try to donate some of your yarn to a local senior center, school, hospital or church.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

Ashgym00 said:


> I have 3 overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn. I go to a different craft store every saturday and find myself buying at least 4 skeins every time! how do I stop?


The first step to recovery is admitting you have a problem, it looks like you've done that. I hear there's a 12 stitch, no I mean 12 step program to help people like us. Yes, I admit it, I too am a yarn junky. I love the colors and the textures of yarn and when I come across nice yarns at a thrift store I just can't help myself. So what I do is yarn bombing. But not just random acts of knitting, I create stuff that people can use, scarfs, head bands and such and then leave them where they will be found and taken. It makes me smile when I see some teenager wearing a scarf I made, the fun part is they'll never know it was from me.


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Wow, can I relate. . . . I, too, have a fabric stash that's probably larger than my yarn stash. . . . it's kind of a race :-D !!!! I'm a quilter as well as a knitter. . . . I flit back and forth with projects. I knit at night in front of the TV and tend to do quilt stuff on the week-end. . . . can you tell that cleaning and housework are not high on my priority list????? I work full-time and am very active at church so my quilt and knit time really has to be picked up when I can. . . . love it all and know that the Lord has truly blessed me to be able to do it all. . . . jj


----------



## June Bug (Mar 26, 2011)

i, too, have a hefty stash. i avoid going into yarn shops. i am determined to get the stash a bit smaller. i have a broken arm so am taking advice from fellow knitters...take a couple skeins and just look at them. keeps my interest. 2 wks down and 4 healing weeks to go. 
it takes a lot of stamina to keep from buying more yarn without a plan. take small steps of resistance and you will succeed in not buying more. i like the thought that you could knit faster..ha.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

pugmom5 said:


> I put yarn all over the house. When my tubs are full, I hit the crockpot on the top of the kitchen cabinet. Plus I have bowls of yarn in almost every room. Behind the books on the shelf is another spot I use.


OMG! you sound like a closet alcoholic. Hiding your stash! That is too funny.


----------



## knittingmeme (Jan 27, 2011)

I have a storage container with drawers full of yarn, and quite a few big bags full. My knitting bag is also full of yarn. I now only buy yarn for a rare special project where I need a particular kind of yarn that I do not have in my stash. I find that avoiding going into stores that sell yarn reduces the temptation to buy it. I have told myself that I must use most of my yarn before I buy any more (other than for rare special projects)! I do love yarn though! You just have to fight the urge to buy it and it's not easy. Good luck!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

My theory is that as long as you have yarn to knit, you can't die! So just keep on adding to the stash!

knittykitty


----------



## Bancroft Spinner (Mar 4, 2011)

What??!! That's all you have???!!! Just you wait, missy - just you wait.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

tamays said:


> ...So what I do is yarn bombing. But not just random acts of knitting, I create stuff that people can use, scarfs, head bands and such and then leave them where they will be found and taken. It makes me smile when I see some teenager wearing a scarf I made, the fun part is they'll never know it was from me.


That is a very cool idea! Yarn Bombing. something like this would be great to do at a soup kitchen or shelter. Sneak up with a box of goodies, ring the bell and run like crazy! lol


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

Our church charity knitting group has a stash that's growing from donations faster than we can use it. If we get bigger than our allotted end of the closet we may have to take up our donation basket for awhile. 

I can't personally have a very big stash right now because we're moving out of the country soon and I can't take it all with me. I'll have to replenish when we get settled and try to find a LYS....much to my DH's dismay. lol


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

Hey LolaBean. . . . I've had the same experience with a LYS. I was visiting my daughter in KS and hunted up a yarn shop and a quilt shop. The quilters were wonderful. . . . warm and inviting. . .thoroughly enjoyable experience. The yarn shop people didn't care that I was there. . . asked about 2 patterns neither one of which was "in stock" . . . there was a group of knitters sitting at a table knitting. . . no one looked up, spoke, absolutely zero. . . left there wihout buying a thing and won't go back. . . . not at all like the great and generous and FUNNY people on this web site. . . . jj


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Does anyone ever give yarn away and then the next week wish she/he hadn't? I gave away some yarn that would be perfect for making the reusable market bags we've been discussing. I want to ask for it back, but won't.

Another thought. Let's just hope none of us show up on one of those hoarding shows, maybe called "Knitters/Crocheters Who Hoard." (Shudder)


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Grandma Judy, you sound like my twin sister. In fact everything you mentioned is me too. Congratulations.


----------



## Harri (Jan 31, 2011)

Hi If you would like to donate some yarn, I would be more than happy to take it off your hands. I make afgans for kids in the hospitals and need all the yarn I can get my hands on. If you are interested, please e mail me at [email protected] and I will give you all the info. Thanks in advance. Harriet


----------



## soc (Apr 21, 2011)

I made a deal to my family and myself (I pretty much filled the basement with yarn and other sewing/crafting supplies and was creeping into all the other rooms of the house...including a knitting machine and serger in the living room. not a problem? actually, the house is a good size with 4 bedrooms and 3 baths...sigh). I don't buy any yarn unless 1- needed to finish a project I am working on OR 2- I am working on a request and have the pattern in hand to get only that which I need. and the second rule is that I have to use yarn in my stash for a project in between special requests. So I have used yarn that I am not going to use for clothing to make lap blankets (3-4 foot square) for a nun friend who distributes them to the abandoned elderly she works with. win win. I get to work yarn my family would never wear into something useful and beautiful that someone else will use. I get to work down my stash with the goal of getting something else I will love to wear. whew. therapist likes it when I specifically review the program.....


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Grandma Judy, sounds like when you drive through those small little towns in the South, when you needed to use a bathroom or get gas and they were "OUT" or bathroom out of service. hhhhhmmm, which did happen to us as a family one time, but then maybe I've seen too much of the movies. lol.


----------



## tamays (Mar 21, 2011)

That is a very cool idea! Yarn Bombing. something like this would be great to do at a soup kitchen or shelter. Sneak up with a box of goodies, ring the bell and run like crazy! lol

If you like the idea of Yarn Bombing check out...

http://yarnbombing.com/

Before you know it you'll be a mad yarn bomber too. 
:thumbup:

Tom.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

love all these great ideas and how everyone is servicing other people. That's the way it should be. Gives me goose bumps to think of all the recipients of your good works. Keep going ladies. Makes me feel good to read your wonderful comments. Keep up the good work.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

That is a very cool idea! Yarn Bombing. something like this would be great to do at a soup kitchen or shelter. Sneak up with a box of goodies, ring the bell and run like crazy! lol[/quote]

If you like the idea of Yarn Bombing check out...

http://yarnbombing.com/

Before you know it you'll be a mad yarn bomber too. 
:thumbup:

Tom.[/quote]

Cool site. Of course it's difficult to see my 62 year old self "running like crazy." lol


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

When I go into a store that has yarn the palms on my hands start itching. I just have to FEEL it, Touch it, Smell it. OMGosh I've cracked up....


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

LolaBean said:


> Like josiehof, I only have one drawer full right now...of course, I only learned to knit a month ago!!!!  One thing I have to comment on is the "snobby" attitude I encountered at my lys. I can't knit with wool because of my allergies. When I asked if they had any acrylic yarn, there was an audible gasp and snide snicker from the woman behind the counter. I bought some cotten yarn from them, but I've decided to stick with Joanne Fabrics for my yarn. No snobs there!!


Sorry to hear that LolaBean; I can't knit with wool either. :? There is some very nice acrylic yarns out there. I'm still a Coat's and Clark Red Heart fan; among others. My absolute favorite yarn is a brushed acrylic by Phentex (anyone remember them?) I'm glad I made a stash before the company disappeared on me...


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Ashgym00, When I was kniting before I never had yarn untill I had the money for it. I had seven children and had to do with what I had so I am new to this having so much yarn sitting there. I wish I had yarn. I got back to knitting when my grandchild had a baby and now there is another one and in Sept there will be another. I am on social sercurity and I have to wait for my check to come in and after the bills are paid than I have to seen if I have enough to do what I want. I am not asking for any yarn just state'in the facts that some are more forunite than others and you should be thankful you can afford to get the yarn. I would work at my knitting and not go to yarn shops or any place that has yarn. I would just knit and enjoy doing it as I do. I use to quilt a lot, but with age I had to stop doing it. I am now wanting to knit to be doing something besides sitting around the house. So get those needles out and make some pretty things out of that yarn. I want to see pictures of the things you make with it. There's a goal for you, get some knitting projects done done to show Carolyn from Oklahoma

Carolyn Trammell


----------



## LoorieR (Jan 28, 2011)

I sew so I have tons...literally tons of fabric. I decided to start knitting again to get rid of all the yarn I had to make room for more fabric. That plan back-fired cuz I didn't get rid of the yarn I just bought MORE yarn and now I'm buried in yarn AND fabric!


----------



## knittykitty (Mar 22, 2011)

OK, but you are fixed for the winter when it comes and you can't get out of the house. Be that crazy knitter or sewing fool!

And because you are a yarn-a-holic and fabric collecter you won't die anytime soon, because you have to keep sewing & knitting!

knittykitty


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

tamays ~ What a lovely thing to do! Now, where exactly is your neighborhood :lol: ?
Sherry


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Now, I'm going to admit something to you all that I don't want getting back to my husband... shhhh. I am tired of all my stuff being all over the house. I have work area(s) and it gets to be so much work moving stuff off the dining room table so we can have a meal together. (We are foster parents so it's good to share a meal). I want my dear sweet husband to build me a studio outside the house. Something like a cabin. You know?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Does anyone ever give yarn away and then the next week wish she/he hadn't? I gave away some yarn that would be perfect for making the reusable market bags we've been discussing. I want to ask for it back, but won't.
> 
> Another thought. Let's just hope none of us show up on one of those hoarding shows, maybe called "Knitters/Crocheters Who Hoard." (Shudder)


That's funny! My older son has already told me that they'll be coming after me soon! 
:lol:


----------



## Leonora (Apr 22, 2011)

Yes I would consider selling my knitting machines, but as I live in the UK, it would be enormously costly to ship to the States or any where outside this country. I have so many extras that I purchased to go with them too.


tammie52 said:


> would you ever think of selling your knitting machines?


----------



## past (Apr 3, 2011)

Carolynjune3 said:


> Ashgym00, When I was kniting before I never had yarn untill I had the money for it. I had seven children and had to do with what I had so I am new to this having so much yarn sitting there. I wish I had yarn. I got back to knitting when my grandchild had a baby and now there is another one and in Sept there will be another. I am on social sercurity and I have to wait for my check to come in and after the bills are paid than I have to seen if I have enough to do what I want. I am not asking for any yarn just state'in the facts that some are more forunite than others and you should be thankful you can afford to get the yarn. I would work at my knitting and not go to yarn shops or any place that has yarn. I would just knit and enjoy doing it as I do. I use to quilt a lot, but with age I had to stop doing it. I am now wanting to knit to be doing something besides sitting around the house. So get those needles out and make some pretty things out of that yarn. I want to see pictures of the things you make with it. There's a goal for you, get some knitting projects done done to show Carolyn from Oklahoma
> 
> Carolyn Trammell


Carolyn, 
My husband used to volunteer at the local hospital when we still owned a home and stayed in one place. I often donated yarn to them. The gal in charge of volunteer services said that they had older women living on a fixed income that wanted to knit and crochet, but couldn't afford to buy the yarn to make projects to donate to the hospital so. Three afternoons a week they meet at the hospital and use the donated yarn to make lap robes, cradle caps, and anything else they could think of that the hospital could use or be able to send home with patients. There is another group that meets 2 mornings a week at the county nursing home. They make lap robes and little bags that the residents can hang on their walkers or wheel chairs. There is always an opportunity available if we only know where to look. If ambitious enough you could start a group of your own.


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

I want to see the video ~~ altho, years agoI knew ayound woman who hung her clothes out to dry with spring clothes pins - no arms! Had a small child, she cared for and kept house, plus painted her toe nails. Anything is possible but Istill want to see the video. Tee Hee. Another stasher.


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

I want to see the video ~~ altho, years ago I knew a young woman who hung her clothes out to dry with spring clothes pins - no arms! Had a small child, she cared for and kept house, plus painted her toe nails. Anything is possible but I still want to see the video. Tee Hee. ~~ Another stasher.


----------



## Carlyta (Mar 23, 2011)

I agree with all these comments--you can never have too much yarn. I donate yarn I know I'm not going to use every XMAS and make items for charity with my extra yarn also. I try not to go to my LYS until I need yarn for a project because I know when I go there I'm going to come home with more than just the yarn I wanted to buy. They always have something that I need to knit/crochet with. AND I always get 1-2 extra skeins of the yarn for that project (more yarn for my "stash.")


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

I think there is a medical condition where you compulsively have to buy yarn, collect patterns etc the withdrawals are too horrible to mention so no one ever quits cold turkey!


----------



## knittingagain (Apr 12, 2011)

I don't feel so bad. I started knitting again after a 30+ year hiatus & began knitting for charity to practice & to use up the old stash I've carried with me for all that time. It filled 2 drawers. Lately, I've been visiting thrift stores, goodwill, Salvation Army, etc, to get yarn to donate to that charity, but some of it is too tempting to give away! So, instead of depleting my stash, as was the orifginal idea, I seem to be adding to it. I'm glad to know I'm nit alone but am in good company!


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Oh, sweetie... the solution is soooo simple. Buy a machine; knit faster; donate half of what you do to a charity.
Start sorting now, or you'll *never *get it tamed.


Ashgym00 said:


> I have 3 overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn. I go to a different craft store every saturday and find myself buying at least 4 skeins every time! how do I stop?


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Ashgym00 said:


> I have 3 overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn. I go to a different craft store every saturday and find myself buying at least 4 skeins every time! how do I stop?


The only way to stop is to stop going to the craft stores - but that is no fun. If you don't go to the store, the yarn will call to you and there is no way to resist it.


----------



## headlemk (Feb 16, 2011)

I actually think the yarn is like rabbits. It multiplies when you're not looking, like in the middle of the night when you're asleep. The stash just gets bigger and bigger.

Reminds me of the story "Strega Nona" and her magic pasta pot.

"The story begins with Strega Nona who is seeking help from someone in both outdoor and indoor chores. The first to respond to her advertisement is tall, clumsy Big Anthony. Strega Nona assigns Big Anthony to various chores around her house, but she also warns him not to touch her magic pasta pot, an enchanted pot that produces pasta at the command of a spell. In the middle of one of his chores, Anthony spies on Strega Nona conjuring pasta from the pasta pot. He also watches as she commands the pot to stop producing pasta. Anthony does not observe Strega Nona blow three kisses after commanding the pasta pot to stop producing pasta. When Strega Nona spends a day to visit her friend Strega Amelia, Big Anthony uses the opportunity to spread the news of the pasta pot and serve everyone pasta. However, because he did not know how to properly stop the pasta pot from producing pasta, the pasta continued to flow, flooding the town with pasta. Fortunately, Strega Nona returns from her visit and commands the pasta pot to stop producing pasta, blowing three kisses after issuing her command. Big Anthony ends up having to eat all of the pasta that flooded the town as punishment for disobeying Strega Nona. " (from Wikipedia)

It was one of my son's favorites when it was little.


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

I really don't think I would have bought anything if the LYS was snobby about you wanting acrylics. Move to other sources and your dollar will go further. You would be surprised at the yarn available in the thrift shops, and surley you have a Walmart in your vicinity. I give instructions on how to become a yarn addict and I accept payment in yarn only.


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

Yes, there is an online group of yarn addicts anonymous! I HAD to check it out for 2 reasons:
1: i am a yarn addict (and proud of it!)
2:many of the people, including me, are recovering from drug/alcohol/food addiction and would love this site.
It is a total hoot!
I gave up drugs and alcohol, but DO NOT EVEN SUGGEST that I give up my stash!
I have tried to mellow out on buying yarn, so I am learning to make it! We yarn addicts are unstoppable! By the grace of God, we also tend to be generous and love to make stiff for others. Not only is this a blessing to others, it helps reduce our stash.

Now in terns of recovering from surgery, You are in my prayers. I didn't have surgery, but I have an injured right shoulder, which effects my whole arm. Because I am obsessive about yarn etc., I stopped crocheting, but taught myself to knit with one hand and my knees! I am a continental knitter, but learned how to knit English so i only had to use my left hand.
it has been a bit of a challenge, but worth the effort. i think of it as learning a new stitch or technique. It is a bit slower than usual, but gets faster and easier with practice. 
if you want any tips my email is
[email protected] 
blessings to you all and keep on being creative!


----------



## babssimone (Feb 15, 2011)

Easy. Stop gong to craft stores where the yarn is low-end everyday brandnames, and go to your local yarn stores and look at the high end yarn that costs upwards of $20.00 a skein. That should stop you cold!


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

There seems to be a disease running rampant in 
OUR community.

It's called "YARN GOT'CHA!"


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Leonora said:


> Yes I would consider selling my knitting machines, but as I live in the UK, it would be enormously costly to ship to the States or any where outside this country. I have so many extras that I purchased to go with them too.
> 
> 
> tammie52 said:
> ...


Oh my! I just sold one of my knitting machines. From Michigan to Texas it cost us $68.00. The buyer paid $35.00 of that. I remember shipping went up when I heard the cost. :?


----------



## homer (Apr 23, 2011)

I can use any left over yarn for our Knitting Circle who make afagans, hats, socks and etc for those in need. Email me at [email protected] and maybe we can help with your stash.


----------



## azmom101 (Mar 23, 2011)

Do you knit - in your adapted style in public? Hey, if it
works and your sense of accomplishment is nourished,
go for it.


----------



## debegar (Feb 8, 2011)

Ha, Ha, Join the crowd. Hiding it is the hard part.


----------



## Squirrelcat (Jan 25, 2011)

I got put on a "yarn diet" by my boyfriend... then I started my Etsy store and craft business and now he's allowing me to start buying more but a little at a time. lol We really don't have much room for more, so it's kind of a good thing him regulating me like this. Plus, it forces me to either trade stash for other yarn I'd rather have, or use up what I have so I can buy more! LOL

Of course, when he sees the package show up from Ebay I just ordered he's not going to be happy...but it was a great deal! lol (hoping I receive a reply from sender quick though - want to order more off another auction they have going but don't want to pay more shipping if it can be combined!)


----------



## Serenity McIntyre (Feb 9, 2011)

oh yes! i knit like this in public. My kids are used to "adaptations" and when you are in a wheelchair, you pretty much do what you want and noone says "boo" to you! (another perk to being a crippled chick!)


----------



## cpn321 (Apr 6, 2011)

Everytime you buy something, give double of the same amount away to a charitable organization or a knitting or a crocheting group so they can make afghans for hospice or another charitable group.

If you can't do that, then just plain give it away. So much every week. You will feel so much better!


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

Well as I see it there's no problem.... of course if you have to share your home with someone else they may see this differently... I not only have a growing yarn stash going but I also love material... oh my... I have plastic bin totes with all kinds of material and lets not even get into the other crafts... LOL we are only limited by our imaginations... and on rainy days I love to pull the totes out and play... I have several quilts ready to be put together and 2 projects with my yarn that I am currently doing... I can see if you wanted the extra space where you could donate some yarn to the Girl Scouts or other childrens groups and maybe teach them the fine art of knitting, weaving, crochet, or what ever else comes to mind.. that way you have more room for more yarn...LOL


----------



## nomasherry (Apr 14, 2011)

Well, you all are making me feel somewhat better. At this moment my stash only fills a closet- LOL. Even so, organization was needed. I got really tired of going through bins trying to find a certain skein or to see if I had enough yarn of one kind to use for a project. Finally, I created a spreadsheet on the computer. I bought a couple of new bins to hold the yarn as I sorted through it and numbered each bin 1-x. One by one I went through the bins, documented brand name, color, weight, yardage, quantity and bin number. The yarn I bought for a special purpose was all documented and placed together in bins labeled "Projects". This hasn't prevented me from adding to my stash but seeing what I have has helped me reduce my stash over the last year. This was especially true last winter when I was knitting hats and scarves for the local homeless shelters.


----------



## jjane139 (Mar 16, 2011)

I once had a huge stash of yarn, all acrylic, most of it colors popular in the '70s--dark brown, screaming orange, and green, my favorite color I hate the most. It was given to me by a women's group at a church I visited and where I let fall that I knit a lot. I was given huge bagfuls of yarn, enough to cram the back of my Stratus and fill the trunk. I visited there twice and both times had more than a carful of yarn pressed upon me. I knit all the time for the county domestic-abuse center, where each child who stays there receives a blanket or afghan to take away when they leave. Usually I use a dishcloth pattern that starts with three stitches cast on; then increase one stitch per row as far as you want or until that color is used up, then attach another color and decrease one stitch each row. This way, there is no yarn left over, at least from the first half of the afghan. This bonanza of yarn was given to me at least eight years ago and I still have some left. I used up the brown, green, and orange first, leaving some nicer colors, some of which I still have. That ready-made stash all those years ago was so huge that it took me over two hours just to sort by color! Luckily, I have a large, dry garage where the bags stayed till I slowly reduced the stash. Now I take yarn from the huge stash of yarn in all colors that is at the church, all donated. It is fun to combine different colors in nice color schemes, or new combinations I had not thought of before. I, and others, have used up enough to that stash that the basket of prayer shawls ready to give away is overflowing.


----------



## Irish Lori (Mar 26, 2011)

Grandma Susan, it was such a beautiful dream.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Wow! You are so organized! I couldn't keep it up and my DH got tired of the bin idea. He bought shelving and put it up in an alcove off our bedroom and he organized it all by color. Also, I have more cone yarn than skeins so it is a lot better system for us.


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Well, ladies, this has been great! And, I mean it. I have a litter of Chihuahua's, though, whose playpen smells really bad; which I didn't notice cause I knit upstairs. When I came down for a cup of coffee though....whewee! Catch all tomorrow!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

That's terrible! My LYS carries acrylic yarn as well as natural fibers because they know many folks have allergies and besides, different fibers for different projects. You might want to drop the owner a note and let her know how you were treated and the result to her future bottom line. As a former store owner I would want to know if an employee of mine treated a customer that way. Don't let unacceptable behavior pass as acceptable!


----------



## 15540 (Apr 6, 2011)

A good web site for cheap yarn is www.iceyarn.com. THe yarn is from TUrkey and you get in about 4 days. They have sales every Tuesday and send you an email. I made a variegated mohair sweater for about $10. Just amazing. It's so hard to choose yarn they have so many.


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Ashgym00, you made me laugh out loud!! It's an addiction, in the full sense of the word, my dear. I'm so addicted myself. 

We need to begin YOBA... Yarn OverBuyer's Anynomous, similar to AA, ACA, ALANON, etc. We desperately need a 12-Step Program. LOL.

It's not knitting per se that is the problem... it's buying yarn when we don't NEED it, but... desperately want it. Right? I have yarn I've bought years ago, but I know in my heart that it will be used... Yes, I do. uh huh.... yeppers. I know I have these yarns, as I continue to buy more yarn...

Then Martin Keith chimes in "Admitting you have too much yarn is like saying, 'I have too much money'!" It ain't gonna happen." Ohhhh, Martin Keith, so true. 

Forget what I said...Forget the 12-step program. It's no one's friggin' business how much yarn we stash. PERIOD.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Amen to that!!!!


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Gals after my heart. It's so nice to know I'm not alone with my "problem". LOL!


----------



## kippyfure (Apr 9, 2011)

yoy will never stop--she who does with the most yarn wins lol


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

PJ, where does it tell you how much a skein is and which one did you click on? I'm on the site, but would like to sign up for their emails. Thanks.


----------



## Deborrah (Apr 9, 2011)

First of all we are all yarn addicts, so don't feel alone! What I did with some of my stash was to make stash blankets. I put my yarn in a bag and whatever I pulled out I knit with. I knit until I got tired with that color and once again repeated the whole process. Nothing is going to stop you from buying yarn, it's just our nature. But this may help you use some of it :lol:


----------



## Joanie 5 (Apr 12, 2011)

I too have a lot of yarn, not as much as the lady from Montreal but I have at least six full totes, plus some on the side. Knitting is like therapy. My always knitting cousins and I say knitting is less expensive than a shrink.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

what about another house? hahahaha Just for yarn??????? :thumbup:


----------



## izitso (Mar 16, 2011)

The one thing you can do is to not go to the stores you buy the yarn from......I have a storage area thats full of yarn. I finally just stopped going by the area that has yarn so I could start using it up. Its just a suggestion.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

oh you did make me laugh hahahahahaha  I have visions of you all putting yarn in the pillow slips and having a very lumpy head rest in bed.....Hahahaha...sorry it's my sense of humour. But what a good idea that would be hahahahaha. We could stash it in the mattresses too. ahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Judy's (Feb 19, 2011)

You can never have too much yarn.......ha ha. It's good cheap therapy, and it always makes you happy! Plus no calories... don't fight it, just enjoy.

I do think I need a twelve step program, as I have a closet full myself. However I do use my own advice and just enjoy it all.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Grandma Susan, wouldn't that be considered a soft woolly pillow top mattress!!!? LOL. Still looking for info about your woollen mills in your area. Thanks. Great sense of humor.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

oh sweetheart you are so right. BUT I'd be miserable and I wasn't born for that. I have NO dicipline in my hoiuse...Just stacks and stacks of yarnnnnnnnn :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

ooooooooooo i do like your humour hahahahahaha :thumbup:


----------



## Deborrah (Apr 9, 2011)

I hide it in the trunk of my car so my husband doesn't know what i bought. I have only been caught once :lol:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

hi. I'm not sure where they would be sweetie. Is it in yorkshire you want to know? I could try asking jeeves where the wool mills are if you want me to. Would that be any good for you? :thumbup:


----------



## Gfeinstein (Apr 27, 2011)

If yarn were meth, I'd have no teeth!!!


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

I do love the term Yarn Bombing. . . . we have a "Blanket Angel" at church. We go to Ronald McDonald house once a month and take and serve dinner to those families who are staying there. Someone from our church is making the fleece tied together blankets by the dozen and sending them with the meal. The blankets just show up. . . . nobody knows who is doing it. . . I've been asked several times and it's not me. We refer to this person as our "Blanket Angel" and my prayer is that he/she is getting a fraction as much joy as she is giving in this blanket ministry. . . jj


----------



## jwitt33 (Jan 23, 2011)

I had to laugh when I saw this heading because that's what my husband yells every time he walks in any room of our apartment: Too Much Yarn!! Yes, it's in every single room, but does that stop me from buying more? Heck no!!! I'm an addict, and I don't care who knows it!


----------



## GrandmaJudy (Feb 2, 2011)

What fun. . . . I don't have a sister so a twin would be really special. . . . Where are you? . . .I'm not technically advance enough to take away the "in hiding" part of my ID. . . . I'm in central Indiana just west of Indy. . . .


----------



## Ida (Apr 14, 2011)

Carolynjune3 said:


> Ashgym00, When I was kniting before I never had yarn untill I had the money for it. I had seven children and had to do with what I had so I am new to this having so much yarn sitting there. I wish I had yarn. I got back to knitting when my grandchild had a baby and now there is another one and in Sept there will be another. I am on social sercurity and I have to wait for my check to come in and after the bills are paid than I have to seen if I have enough to do what I want. I am not asking for any yarn just state'in the facts that some are more forunite than others and you should be thankful you can afford to get the yarn. I would work at my knitting and not go to yarn shops or any place that has yarn. I would just knit and enjoy doing it as I do. I use to quilt a lot, but with age I had to stop doing it. I am now wanting to knit to be doing something besides sitting around the house. So get those needles out and make some pretty things out of that yarn. I want to see pictures of the things you make with it. There's a goal for you, get some knitting projects done done to show Carolyn from Oklahoma
> 
> Carolyn Trammell


I too am on social security so I know where you are coming from. I usually knit afghans, but have started on a sweater for myself. I am so glad that I can now find patterns in plus sizes. I love to wear sweaters in the winter.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

CarolynJune3, if you will PM me with your address I would be honored to share with you. I have a lot of baby yarn that I will most likely never use and it sounds like you could put it to good use!
J


----------



## Marlys (Mar 15, 2011)

Hi. I have the same problem being B.C. so I deal with the states much more often as their postage is a fraction of ours....Have fun
Marlys


----------



## Writer (Apr 26, 2011)

I know EXACTLY what you mean. I've decided to have a garage sale and include some of my yarn. I'm keeping the expensive stuff and the other - if I've had it for 3 yrs. and never used - it goes. It was hard but I did it. Of course you know some of the sale money will go to buying new yarn.


----------



## blorchak (Apr 14, 2011)

You could look for a local home school co-op group and offer to teach a short, 6wk or so knitting class one hour a week to older students. You get to pass our theraputic and useful skill on to other willing students. Home schoolers are very eager and willing students. You pick a simple scarf patten, hat or bag pattern and parents could purchase the knitting needles, and you get to leave a legacy of a life-skill they can really use.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

Do you ladies ever buy repeats? I had needles in two different spots. The other day I gather them all together and I realize I didn't have to buy a 10 1/2 circular because I already had one. It was on my shopping list. Another thing I do is sometimes buy duplicate pattern books. I'm pretty good on yarn that I only buy when I need it. I have only scrapes left which I use for designing a flower or two.


----------



## kezza81 (Apr 21, 2011)

I found a quick and easy way to use up the excess from my stash, I crocheted massive squares with two different types of yarn with a big hook and turned it into a King Size afghan. It looks amazing and it only took me three weeks. I looked at my stash and said if there isn't enough of one yarn to make at least a pair of socks, it goes in the blanket. I am now making a third one for my mother, and everyone loves them. Great quick way to use it all up, so you have an excuse to buy more.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

I am always on the lookout for my favorite kind of circular needle - the old fashioned ones that look like they are made out of that kind of white-ish milk bottles. Actually I think they are nylon and sometimes came in colors like light pink and a real soft blue. They aren't made any more so I watch for them in garage sales, etc. There is something about them that feels so good to me and reconnects me to my mother and grandmother. I prefer them to the newer metal ones. Right now I have three of them and am waiting delivery of some more that I just bought from someone. I'm so tickled!


----------



## insanitynz (Mar 14, 2011)

i have a garage full which i am slowly knitting up but have stopped buying now you just have to grit your teeth


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

Ashgym00 said:


> I have 3 overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn. I go to a different craft store every saturday and find myself buying at least 4 skeins every time! how do I stop?


I'm a recovering yarn hoarder. I'm not going to tell you how many rooms I've filled with my stash. It's just too embarrassing. Get help now while you only have 3 laundry baskets full. :wink: Just kidding. A true Knitter can never have too much yarn.


----------



## Tootsie (Mar 16, 2011)

I hear you...I'm sure my feet would work better than my 'picking form!' I was watching video yesterday on Portuguese Knitting..They say it can be done with almost NO hand movement. I've built myself an 'hook' to attach the yarn to my shoulder so I'm ready to try it. Here's a link if you want to look.





Tootsie


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Grandma Susan, that would be great. When I lived there I knew the mills were in Yorkshire but never quite the exact place. Is that the only county that has wool mills? Thanks for your looking into this for me.


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Hi Judy, I'm in Salt Lake City, Utah, and I don't have any sisters only 5 brothers. I've never been to Indiana.


----------



## NanaChristy (Apr 27, 2011)

Challenge yourself!

Pick a project ....say an afghan
then say ....I am going to make it out of the first box that grabs me....go get a box of yarn and get started....no changing what you end up with in the box or peaking before taking the box either!! 

OR do it the other way around....Pick a box and say I am going to make this box of yarn up ....and start in.....baby bibs in a zillion colors? a scrap afghan? a sweater of many colors?


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Our local Breast Center had a huge sale of yarns, needles and books to raise money for their on going work. I donated three bags of stuff and only brought home one. I count that as a big victory


----------



## joanne 46 (Feb 21, 2011)

I agree but it is a habit that doesn't does not put weight on me like chocolate. Beside all the different fibers and colors looks so beatiful.


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

There just isn't such a thing as too much yarn, just not enough time to make things!

Karen


----------



## aljellie (Mar 4, 2011)

If you really wanted someone to stop you from buying any more yarn, this was not the website to use...so, I don't think you really want to stop. And, why should you?


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Admitting you have to much yarn is like saying I have to much money! "It ain't gonna happen"


TOTALLY AGREE, heee hee!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

KNITTWITTIBE said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > Admitting you have to much yarn is like saying I have to much money! "It ain't gonna happen"
> ...


It's our treasure and its hard to give up. Agree with the above :lol:


----------



## knitnscribble (Apr 26, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Admitting you have to much yarn is like saying I have to much money! "It ain't gonna happen"


Hysterical and so-o-o true, my stash keeps growing, although I have to keep the peace, stealth is needed to get it in the house these days; therefore, I knit and felted myself a large tote bag, works like a charm, hides everything!


----------



## KNITTWITTIBE (Jan 25, 2011)

knitnscribble said:


> martin keith said:
> 
> 
> > Admitting you have to much yarn is like saying I have to much money! "It ain't gonna happen"
> ...


Clever lady

:thumbup: :thumbup:

One of these days I'll try felting. I'm such a perfectionist, feeling intimidated to undertake a project that calls for perfection... Ingrid


----------



## frajo110 (Mar 4, 2011)

I posted earlier about my yarn stash filling every bedroom but one. Have tried really hard not to add more even though I used on ton on Christmas presents. My wonderful son and DIL took pity on me, so for my birthday the gave me a 1 year membership to receive hand dyed yarn every other month. They sure helped me not to buy more on my own but are adding to my stash anyway. JUST LOVE THOSE KIDS!!! :lol:


----------



## Crystal (Feb 10, 2011)

Hello, I am new to the forum and I have been reading what you ladies have been saying. I would like you to refocus your thoughts away from your yarn "stash" [like having lots of yarn was a bad thing] to thinking more about your "yarn library". You wouldn't want your public library to quit adding books to their shelves; in the same way
we are just adding to our library shelves. I have added to my yarn library in much the same way I add to my fabric library. I am a little selective and am limited in what I can afford, but, that makes it all the more fun when I find a wonderful fiber or fabric. Keep up the good work.


----------



## dizzydean (Jan 24, 2011)

I think you could call me a hoarder (of yarn that is)!!!
I have many many many totes full of yarn, the space saver bags are great but just give MORE room for MORE yarn. I made 16 large afghans just from my ODD skeins and donated them to our hospital for the hospice patients and family, and did not put a dent in the yarn I have. I also made my granddaughter about 140 outfits for her barbie doll!!! still no dent. I truly believe yarn grows and multiples while we sleep. Am I right, girls!!!!???


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

I have a question about felting. How is it done? I have never tried it. It is done mostly with purses. My granddaughter is a horder of purses. I would like to make her one. She is pregnant, so I thought a big one would be good for her when the baby comes. I should be working on a blanket for her, but I think I will wait until she finds out what the baby is, boy or girl.

josiehof


----------



## Bucketknitter (Jan 25, 2011)

I like the idea of a library rather than a stash, but for me that has to be reserved for free patterns from the internet, pattern book buying and knitting magazines. I'm really a collector and hoarder of these, too!!!!!

Karen


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Ladies, this has truly been a confession day for me. Aren't we told "not to judge - and love the sinner." Well ladies, luv all of you!!! I'm right along with you all. I'm sitting here reading and chuckling and we all seem to do the same thing, sneak the yarn in, throw it down the basement stairs until hubby goes to sleep. Stash the fabric, thread, lace needles, etc, etc. LOVE THIS SINFUL SIDE OF ME AND YOU. hee hee


----------



## stitchinpuffin (Mar 18, 2011)

I have 8 huge Rubbermaid tubs full of yarn, plus 4 hanging shoe holders, also full. Not to mention that I buy sweaters at thrift stores and take them apart to re-use the yarn---there are currently 12 waiting in my closet !! (It's a great way to score some nice cashmere!) Does this mean that I will ignore a sale or a 40% off coupon, absolutely not --- I consider my stash to be a collection of useful art projects, ready to go, plus it's also good insulation for that room of the house!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Bucketknitter said:


> There just isn't such a thing as too much yarn, just not enough time to make things!
> 
> Karen


Amen to that.


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

Buy a sm. loom---very easy to learn how to knit--- it took me 5 mins. to learn & I have only 1 hand that I can use.


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

if you have lots of yarn, making big crochet rug working with at least 3 strands of yarn together (you can use more if you wish), will put to use some of your yarn. so far, i made 3 rugs and they are very nice.


----------



## Schoeneckwren (Apr 11, 2011)

Too much fun? What's that mean? It's like too much money. There's no such thing.

Seriously, I finally went through my pattern collection and paired up yarn with patterns so that I had "kits". One charity I LOVE is Cubs for Kids, an agency that uses hand knit teddy bear sweaters for homeless kids. I bought a bunch of bears the size of the pattern and am making sweaters to give the children in my own life. You could find free patterns online.

When I had yarn left over for which I had no pattern, I tried to find specific patterns to go with those yarns. I love those "One Skein Wonders" books. I have a friend who knits lap blankets and bed socks for nursing home residents, so I always know where to send my odd balls and extra balls I forgot why I thought that color would look good, etc.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

My husband had a garage sale (car boot sale in the UK, no idea what others call them). This morning I suggested we should actually put the money in the bank or something. David agreed with the something- like buying books so it couldn't go on something useless like wool. He was joking- I now understand his obsession with buying books which he may never get around to reading. As I knit quicker than he reads I am more likely to use my wool than him read his books. his books still take up more space than my yarn, but I am trying to overtake him. At least neither of us can whinge about the other one now. Margaret


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love my LYS. Most of the folks there are very friendly and helpful. I hate that some of you have had negative experiences in a LYS; mine has been a blessing; wish you could visit it.


GrandmaJudy said:


> Hey LolaBean. . . . I've had the same experience with a LYS. I was visiting my daughter in KS and hunted up a yarn shop and a quilt shop. The quilters were wonderful. . . . warm and inviting. . .thoroughly enjoyable experience. The yarn shop people didn't care that I was there. . . asked about 2 patterns neither one of which was "in stock" . . . there was a group of knitters sitting at a table knitting. . . no one looked up, spoke, absolutely zero. . . left there wihout buying a thing and won't go back. . . . not at all like the great and generous and FUNNY people on this web site. . . . jj


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

I love this attitude knittykitty! I'm adopting it too! Gee, guess I'll live to at least a couple of hundred years old...lol


knittykitty said:


> OK, but you are fixed for the winter when it comes and you can't get out of the house. Be that crazy knitter or sewing fool!
> 
> And because you are a yarn-a-holic and fabric collecter you won't die anytime soon, because you have to keep sewing & knitting!
> 
> knittykitty


----------



## sbradley (Mar 15, 2011)

I finally gave up and embrace the yarn. I bought white, stackable bins at Target and lined them up in a guest closet. Put in one "tower" for my Granddaughter's craft materials. When she was over I showed her the closet and (I thought) her supplies. Her eyes just got bigger and bigger and she said, "grammy, I don't think I can wear that many sweaters". ;-)


----------



## Gweniepooh (Jan 29, 2011)

How cute!


----------



## knit4u (Feb 25, 2011)

Amen


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

How much fun has this thread been??? I have had my e-mail provider open for the last few days and every so often I hear the chim thats saying I have mail... and I come in here and get the greatest joy of all the comments... face it lady's we don't have a garage full of tools.. so we have to be creative in how we store our "Goodies" sounds like plastic bins are the way to go... I love the idea of shelves... all that beautiful color... how wonderful...


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

Ronie said:


> How much fun has this thread been??? I have had my e-mail provider open for the last few days and every so often I hear the chim thats saying I have mail... and I come in here and get the greatest joy of all the comments... face it lady's we don't have a garage full of tools.. so we have to be creative in how we store our "Goodies" sounds like plastic bins are the way to go... I love the idea of shelves... all that beautiful color... how wonderful...


This has been a great day! I have a dog that barks when I get email (IncrediMail) I haven't laughed like this since forever.

My husband has been a jewel about my yarn thing.


----------



## Rumrunner (Mar 21, 2011)

Crystal said:


> Hello, I am new to the forum and I have been reading what you ladies have been saying. I would like you to refocus your thoughts away from your yarn "stash" [like having lots of yarn was a bad thing] to thinking more about your "yarn library". You wouldn't want your public library to quit adding books to their shelves; in the same way
> we are just adding to our library shelves. I have added to my yarn library in much the same way I add to my fabric library. I am a little selective and am limited in what I can afford, but, that makes it all the more fun when I find a wonderful fiber or fabric. Keep up the good work.


What a fantastic way to look at it!!!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

chodge said:


> I'm sitting here reading and chuckling and we all seem to do the same thing, sneak the yarn in, throw it down the basement stairs until hubby goes to sleep.


Not me. My hubby is an enabler. :thumbup:


----------



## BGL (Feb 16, 2011)

You have all made me feel so "normal", and for that I will be eternally grateful, particularly since I too have enough yarn that it will be a while before I can dare die.
Between the yarn and the bookwork for work, and housework that somebody else thinks I should be the only one in this household to do, I can't see any way to schedule my funeral.
At least I hope not!
Thanks for all the support, you are all truly my best psychiatrists!
Barbara


----------



## Osunny (Jan 29, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> chodge said:
> 
> 
> > I'm sitting here reading and chuckling and we all seem to do the same thing, sneak the yarn in, throw it down the basement stairs until hubby goes to sleep.
> ...


Yes! That's it! My hubby is an enabler! It's his fault! I love it!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

I don't know what too much yarn is. Most knitters can't resist a new yarn or color or a yarn deal. Relax enjoy your knitting and your yarn.


----------



## lewisgque55 (Mar 11, 2011)

Ashgym00 said:


> I have 3 overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn. I go to a different craft store every saturday and find myself buying at least 4 skeins every time! how do I stop?


I didn't say that did I? :lol: 
How do I stop?! :roll:


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Does anyone ever give yarn away and then the next week wish she/he hadn't? I gave away some yarn that would be perfect for making the reusable market bags we've been discussing. I want to ask for it back, but won't.
> 
> Another thought. Let's just hope none of us show up on one of those hoarding shows, maybe called "Knitters/Crocheters Who Hoard." (Shudder)


Shh don't put that thought out into the air...my hubby might be listening..... Not all of you may remember that I once wrote that he has told all of his relatives and friends that they are NOT Allowed to visit as I have used the guest room as my storage facility, full of Yarns , fabrics and cross stitching supplies so that he cannot enter the room. Last week he told me that he had hopes of getting into the closet of that room some day soon to see if there were any of his old suits in it. I really don't want to tell him that fabric and yarn are stacked up in that closet to the nearly the ceiling. Really I don't. But, truth be told..... it is!!!! And all of those totes everyone mentioned...I bought mine in the hardware store and they hold a WHOLE lot of yarn in each one...they are stacked floor to ceiling ... did I mention that hubby asked if the bed was still in there? You get the picture. I will be around for thousands of years just on what I already have. Doesn't even include any shopping I may be planning...


----------



## ChocolatePom (Feb 25, 2011)

Oh, I also want to add that I am looking for a bumper sticker that says ....I Knit So I Don't Kill If anyone finds it or the one that says I'm Knitting so Stop Honking....please let me know.


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

OK LADIES DROP THOSE NEEDLES AND PUT YOUR HANDS UP. THIS IS THE YARN POLICE YOU ARE ALL UNDER ARREST! IF YOU DONT HAVE A CHARITY TO SHARE WITH ONE WILL BE APPOINTED FOR YOU. I have several 18 wheelers on the way to your homes so dont try to hid, we have your names and address.
I'm only teasing so dont be hostile.


----------



## Knit Diva (Apr 17, 2011)

Too much yarn??? Not in my house...yet!! Started knitting again in Jan/Feb 2011 after approx 30 year hiatus! So I have some catching up to do. I had to invest in knitting needles,etc before I could start again! Accepting donations! LOL


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

yes you are


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Good thing they don't have a knittingaholics or I would be there every week LOL :-D


----------



## Ellencat (Feb 15, 2011)

I would have to join you


----------



## Palenque1978 (Feb 16, 2011)

Wurlybird, I was just about to enter that saying.... you beat me to it. LOL


----------



## ruthkk (Jan 25, 2011)

Good idea to leave your wallet home--that way you can go in and enjoy looking at the gorgeous new yarns without worrying about losing control and buying more. The other option is to stay our of yarn stores and craft stores but that isn't as much fun.

I have a bigger stash of beads than yarn but they are a lot smaller. That doesn't mean that they haven't taken over several spaces in my house.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

too funny Keith! I hid most of the yarn when I heard a big truck coming down the street!


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

I think I have some of them in fact I have a complete set of 
all of them---- I did not liked them because the needles unscrewed from the cables & I would lose my work. My Mom
brought them for me [$70.00]. Are we talking about the same 
thing?


----------



## Carolynjune3 (Feb 14, 2011)

Hi Past, thank you for the information about the hospital haveing yarn for projects for people to knit for people that are in the hospital for things they need. I wonder if this small hospital has anything like that. This is a small city. It has one hospital and everyone saids if you need a bandiaid go to the hospital. It seems most of the cases go to Fort Smith, Arkansas to hospitals there for the major things. I had to go Fort Smith for my broken leg. Also another time I had to go to slso when I fell and broke my right hip. So when anything happens here in Sallisaw, Ok I tell the Abluance people take me to Fort Smith to St. Edwards Hospital. They say you don't want to go to Sequoyah Hospital? I say no, they ask why and I tell them and they agreed with me with storys of their own. I will try and ask over there and at the one nursinghome we have here. This is a very small City. I call it a town. Maybe becasue I grew up in Chicago, Illinois lol I don't know but back in my younger years it was the second largest city in the United States. Thank you so much for giving me the information and I will try tomarrow and see if there is any groups around here doing that kind of work. I was in that nursinghome for therapy when I came home from the hospital and stayed there for two months and than went home. I said no nursing home for me. I am now 77 will be78 in June. I will only go to a nursing home if my mind is gone and I don't know where I am. Have a great day to-marrow. God Bless every one.

CarolynJune


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ashgym00 said:


> I have 3 overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn. I go to a different craft store every saturday and find myself buying at least 4 skeins every time! how do I stop?


when you find out how, let me know i have a whole room full.iam 64,i dont know how i think i will ever get through it.


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

You can make slippers & all kinds of things--- you make you project about 2 sizes bigger & make a pan of boiling water & put the purse in it & dunk it in the water several times & then take it out & let dry--- [YOUR COOKING YOUR YARN]
I bet you can find it on the web---felting/knitting. Hope this helps.


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

I was in a major hospital when I had my stroke & got 3 large
bedsores & then went to a nursing home home for 1 1/2 months . I know for a fact that many of the aides were doing
drugs. Since being a RN myself I told the nurses what was going on & they would not do anything because they were the "best that they had".


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone ever give yarn away and then the next week wish she/he hadn't? I gave away some yarn that would be perfect for making the reusable market bags we've been discussing. I want to ask for it back, but won't.
> ...


my problem excactly,i have now started in our second spare room.i have asked my husband if he would buy me a shipping container to store all my stuff in,(we live on acreage)he flatly refuses,propably worried that there would be too much spare space to fill with more of my addiction.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

ruthkk said:


> Good idea to leave your wallet home--that way you can go in and enjoy looking at the gorgeous new yarns without worrying about losing control and buying more. The other option is to stay our of yarn stores and craft stores but that isn't as much fun.
> 
> I have a bigger stash of beads than yarn but they are a lot smaller. That doesn't mean that they haven't taken over several spaces in my house.


leave the wallet home?my home is the danger place.2 years ago i was so innocent,i didnt know how to turn on a computer,but kind friends corrupted me by giving me enough computer skills to go on ebay,and ebaed i did,yarn from all over the world,without even going out of my house.when will it stop.HELP.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

josheli said:


> too funny Keith! I hid most of the yarn when I heard a big truck coming down the street!


i have 9 acres and wouldnt be able to hide my stash.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

darowil said:


> My husband had a garage sale (car boot sale in the UK, no idea what others call them). This morning I suggested we should actually put the money in the bank or something. David agreed with the something- like buying books so it couldn't go on something useless like wool. He was joking- I now understand his obsession with buying books which he may never get around to reading. As I knit quicker than he reads I am more likely to use my wool than him read his books. his books still take up more space than my yarn, but I am trying to overtake him. At least neither of us can whinge about the other one now. Margaret


i hoard books as well as yarn.what is the average lifespan for humans?


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

Bucketknitter said:


> I like the idea of a library rather than a stash, but for me that has to be reserved for free patterns from the internet, pattern book buying and knitting magazines. I'm really a collector and hoarder of these, too!!!!!
> 
> Karen


me too.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

kippyfure said:


> yoy will never stop--she who does with the most yarn wins lol


ill be in that.


----------



## Jay50 (Mar 22, 2011)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhh I sooooo understand where you're coming from. From one fellow addict to another "Hello my name is Hazel and I am a............yarnoholic". 
Have a fun day hope it's warm where you are. London is Freezing at the moment but will hopefully be a little better tomorrow for the Big Day.
Mwah Mwah


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

m


cpn321 said:


> Everytime you buy something, give double of the same amount away to a charitable organization or a knitting or a crocheting group so they can make afghans for hospice or another charitable group.
> 
> If you can't do that, then just plain give it away. So much every week. You will feel so much better!


makes too much empty room.know what i mean?


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

jjane139 said:


> I once had a huge stash of yarn, all acrylic, most of it colors popular in the '70s--dark brown, screaming orange, and green, my favorite color I hate the most. It was given to me by a women's group at a church I visited and where I let fall that I knit a lot. I was given huge bagfuls of yarn, enough to cram the back of my Stratus and fill the trunk. I visited there twice and both times had more than a carful of yarn pressed upon me. I knit all the time for the county domestic-abuse center, where each child who stays there receives a blanket or afghan to take away when they leave. Usually I use a dishcloth pattern that starts with three stitches cast on; then increase one stitch per row as far as you want or until that color is used up, then attach another color and decrease one stitch each row. This way, there is no yarn left over, at least from the first half of the afghan. This bonanza of yarn was given to me at least eight years ago and I still have some left. I used up the brown, green, and orange first, leaving some nicer colors, some of which I still have. That ready-made stash all those years ago was so huge that it took me over two hours just to sort by color! Luckily, I have a large, dry garage where the bags stayed till I slowly reduced the stash. Now I take yarn from the huge stash of yarn in all colors that is at the church, all donated. It is fun to combine different colors in nice color schemes, or new combinations I had not thought of before. I, and others, have used up enough to that stash that the basket of prayer shawls ready to give away is overflowing.


you lucky girl,whats the name of your ladies group?i would confess to being a knitter too(just a joke)


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Yarn displayed in glass containers, in pretty baskets, decorated boxes all on display and then there's the yarn stashed in zippered blanket bags, under the bed storage containers, grocery bags etc (see where this is going?) Gee Honey I think we can consolidate your things to fit in this nice roomy drawer, don't you think?


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

josheli said:


> Yarn displayed in glass containers, in pretty baskets, decorated boxes all on display and then there's the yarn stashed in zippered blanket bags, under the bed storage containers, grocery bags etc (see where this is going?) Gee Honey I think we can consolidate your things to fit in this nice roomy drawer, don't you think?


i have a funny suspicion that yarn actually breeds.i havent seen the mating thing,but im sure i didnt buy ALL THAT.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Yep, I do!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

My husband has strict instructions to sell my stash on eBay when I die. It's his retirement fund.


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

hehehe!


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> My husband has strict instructions to sell my stash on eBay when I die. It's his retirement fund.


wow,you are a genious.he may even encourage you to buy more,and no more sneaking it into the house


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

This is to funny ladies :lol:


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

settleg said:


> Hi, my name is _______ and I'm a yarn addict. LOL I'm right there with you!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi settleg, I think I had better join this one too. I have not bought any yarn for about one and a half weeks. Main reason for this is that I am addicted to this forum and have not had time to go and buy any yarn. LOL Mind you, the problem with being addicted to this forum and trying to do the usual things as well, is taking its toll at the moment because I missed 2 days (over Easter) on the forum and so I am only just catching up. Hope to get back into my knitting at the weekend. I am really missing it. Take care.

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

I just have to put my 2 cents in on this topic. Yes, I too have become addicted to this forum. I was so happy to see that this topic is up to 17 pages. I showed that to my husband because he thinks I am wacky with my yarn. Having been knitting for only about 3 years I don't have a huge amount of yarn (yet) but even with my 1 large Robbermaid bin and 2 smaller bins I just love to go through my stash and see different colors together, feel the yarns, etc. (You all know what I am talking about.) Thank you everyone for writing in.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

Hey, Girls, we shouldn't be apologizing to anyone for our yarn! Some people play with golf balls. Some people play with yarn. I suspect golf fees (and other costs) amount to a lot more than a bag of yarn. Well, okay, maybe it's about even, but still... Wait, okay, maybe yarn is more but so what? Go for it, Girls - enjoy every second of your hobby! I have been collecting free patterns off the internet for quite a while and have printed them, put them in sheet protectors and have them in binders marked "hats," "scarfs," etc. Sometimes when my hands are too tired to knit I grab a binder and go through my favorite patterns planning what I would like to make some day. So much yarn, so little time!


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

And to take off on another quote- You can never be too rich or have too much yarn!!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Squirrelcat said:


> I got put on a "yarn diet" by my boyfriend... then I started my Etsy store and craft business and now he's allowing me to start buying more but a little at a time. lol We really don't have much room for more, so it's kind of a good thing him regulating me like this. Plus, it forces me to either trade stash for other yarn I'd rather have, or use up what I have so I can buy more! LOL
> 
> Of course, when he sees the package show up from Ebay I just ordered he's not going to be happy...but it was a great deal! lol (hoping I receive a reply from sender quick though - want to order more off another auction they have going but don't want to pay more shipping if it can be combined!)


He sounds too controlling! You should be able to decide when you have enough and when you need more!


----------



## StellasKnits (Apr 10, 2011)

Love your dinosaur vests! Way too cute!


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

darowil said:


> My husband had a garage sale (car boot sale in the UK, no idea what others call them). This morning I suggested we should actually put the money in the bank or something. David agreed with the something- like buying books so it couldn't go on something useless like wool. He was joking- I now understand his obsession with buying books which he may never get around to reading. As I knit quicker than he reads I am more likely to use my wool than him read his books. his books still take up more space than my yarn, but I am trying to overtake him. At least neither of us can whinge about the other one now. Margaret


My Mom and I love to read also and books were taking over the house. We switched to Kindles (ereaders) and now are not adding to the book stash but still reading. My yarn stash is still growing although I knit constantly.


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

ChocolatePom said:


> BarbaraSD said:
> 
> 
> > Does anyone ever give yarn away and then the next week wish she/he hadn't? I gave away some yarn that would be perfect for making the reusable market bags we've been discussing. I want to ask for it back, but won't.
> ...


I had a guest room like that and required a 3 day notice for guests so I could temporarily move everything into the sewing room. Then my Mom needed help and we moved her in so everything moved into my sewing room. Still haven't sorted it all out and squeeze in to sew occasionally. Someday will get it sorted out. Love having Mom here instead of 2000 miles away in Texas


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

Has this been posted yet? Now, that's a stash.

http://mochimochiland.com/2007/07/the-worlds-biggest-stash/


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

I really believe she has a problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Martin Keith, I just moved, yarn and all!!!!


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

SLYM said:


> I really believe she has a problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


LOL. You think? But would be nice to be a friend or related to her. Would be fun just to go over and ooh and ahh her stash. If she's married she must have a very loving and tolerant husband.


----------



## lfitzie (Apr 4, 2011)

I, too, have yarn and knitting supplies all over my house. My kids tell me that I am "in over my head"! My feeling is that I could be spending my money on thing much worse for me than yarn. I have put the yarn in catagories and then into plastic bins which I have in my bedroom and finished off room in the cellar.


----------



## mamabrown (Jan 24, 2011)

An overflow of 3 laundry baskets? I have to say that's really just a "spit in the bucket"! A girl can never have too much yarn! My walk-in closet is full, my laundry room is full, under my king bed is full...it's stashed all over my house too!! Well my husband always wanted a wife who knits and he got one! LOL. Everything is organized and put into containers and photos taken and on my computer so when I needed it, I consult my computer.....I was just going up to WEBS to see the last of their sale days!!!


----------



## maryrose (Apr 15, 2011)

hi everyone, talking about collecting yarn, i'm starting to collect yarn again. jo-ann fabrics has been having these coupon sales & i've been buying a skein of yarn every 2 weeks. i already have 7 skeins of sock yarn, i also have yarn to make myself a cardigan sweater, and yarn to make throw rugs.


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

It's fine to buy ahead if you know you are going to use it. There will always be sales.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Has this been posted yet? Now, that's a stash.
> 
> http://mochimochiland.com/2007/07/the-worlds-biggest-stash/


Wow! That is quite a stash. I could spend hours in that room just looking and smelling and touching all the yarn.


----------



## stay (Mar 30, 2011)

Hi golly that is a stash.. i would love it but i would get lost in the yarn


----------



## KiSu719 (Feb 25, 2011)

I was lucky. My DH's mother knitted so he was used to yarn stashes. When she died, I got her yarn, needles and books. He also liked to read and never hollered at me for buying another book or more yarn. Luckily we liked to read alot of the same kind of books.


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> Has this been posted yet? Now, that's a stash.
> 
> http://mochimochiland.com/2007/07/the-worlds-biggest-stash/


It puts my stash to shame. I am humbled.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

No problem - knit faster and get bigger baskets.!


----------



## nittineedles (Apr 14, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> No problem - knit faster and get bigger baskets.!


Baskets? I need more book shelves.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Boy I thought I had a problem :-D


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

LilgirlCA said:


> ChocolatePom said:
> 
> 
> > BarbaraSD said:
> ...


could you not have lined walls and perhaps a little on the floor with your stash?imagine how protected mum would be in case of a fall.


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

We are having an extension built to our house and if I can work it I should be able to set aside a room as a work room, but don't tell my husband!


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

PurpleV said:


> We are having an extension built to our house and if I can work it I should be able to set aside a room as a work room, but don't tell my husband!


only one room?what on earth would you want to do with the others?


----------



## DorisT (Mar 26, 2011)

Grandma Jan said:


> Hey, Girls, we shouldn't be apologizing to anyone for our yarn! Some people play with golf balls. Some people play with yarn. I suspect golf fees (and other costs) amount to a lot more than a bag of yarn. Well, okay, maybe it's about even, but still... Wait, okay, maybe yarn is more but so what? Go for it, Girls - enjoy every second of your hobby! I have been collecting free patterns off the internet for quite a while and have printed them, put them in sheet protectors and have them in binders marked "hats," "scarfs," etc. Sometimes when my hands are too tired to knit I grab a binder and go through my favorite patterns planning what I would like to make some day. So much yarn, so little time!


From one Grandma to another, I print and save patterns the same way you do. What did we ever do before the Internet? The only thing about all the patterns and binders is then you need storage room for them, also.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Ashgym00 said:


> I have 3 overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn. I go to a different craft store every saturday and find myself buying at least 4 skeins every time! how do I stop?


Just make things from all the yarn and leave it to be disposed of in your estate by your executor.


----------



## BarbaraSD (Mar 10, 2011)

If one was to organize his/her yarn would you do it by color, weight of the yarn, or type of fiber it is. I'm thinking probably color only because it would be more attractive to the eye?


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Ahhhhh, something to which I *must* aspire. :-D


BarbaraSD said:


> Has this been posted yet? Now, that's a stash.
> 
> http://mochimochiland.com/2007/07/the-worlds-biggest-stash/


----------



## 2CatsinNJ (Jan 21, 2011)

If you keep knitting, you'll get over it ! ! ! LOL ! !


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Hi,

Just got an email that I have another order coming. That is the second one this week. It's got to stop. My granddaughter asked me when I get the time to knit it.

josiehof


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> If one was to organize his/her yarn would you do it by color, weight of the yarn, or type of fiber it is. I'm thinking probably color only because it would be more attractive to the eye?


I sort by color first and then other things as I have more garbage bags full. I like to knit color patterns and often have some idea of what colors I want to put together. Then I can go through the bag(s) of that color to see what will work.


----------



## btibbs70 (Mar 23, 2011)

Color because you can add interest with a same color/different texture yarn.


BarbaraSD said:


> If one was to organize his/her yarn would you do it by color, weight of the yarn, or type of fiber it is. I'm thinking probably color only because it would be more attractive to the eye?


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

ruthkk said:


> Good idea to leave your wallet home--that way you can go in and enjoy looking at the gorgeous new yarns without worrying about losing control and buying more. The other option is to stay our of yarn stores and craft stores but that isn't as much fun.
> 
> I have a bigger stash of beads than yarn but they are a lot smaller. That doesn't mean that they haven't taken over several spaces in my house.


LOL Not an option.


----------



## darowil (Apr 17, 2011)

I go by weight because then when I have a project in mind I know where the right weight wool is most likely to be. Last night i decided to try the endless circle vest from one of the forums, and it was easy to go my box of 12 and 14 ply (bulky and super bulky) to find what I wanted. And anyway my box of sock yarn is impossible to sort by colour and I love just looking in it- I get almost as much enjoyment from this as knitting the socks. Will never knit them all and have more coming, just waiting for it to arrive.


----------



## izitso (Mar 16, 2011)

I have my wooly bears sorted by types of yarn. That way if I need worsted then I go to the tote with it in. I have one for baby yarn. My little woolies don't mind being in a bin with others of like weight.
Then there's the embroidery floss thats in a plastic tote with alot of small drawers I can never find it when I'm out shopping for it so I have alot of that too...
Then onto the kits for crewel embroidery....They are in totes of thier own too. Not to mention all my fabric for sewing....I gave some to my mother (80) She wondered if she was getting it all. She doesn't have room for it. I gave her one of the largest totes with fabric in it and patterns for small children. I have about half a van left.
I have been collecting all this since 1971. Some of the yarns I got overseas, and can't find anymore.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Ladies and Gentlemen,
Would you critize an artist for having all of the colors of his paint? NO!!!!!!!!!!!!
Our yarn is our medium of choice and I love color. I think we all need to sit back, have a cup of coffee, some chocolate, and look at that new yarn catolog. LOL
I am so glad to have all of you to share my passion with.
Today, I found out I have probably permanant nerve damage in my back. I think thats another excuse for buying more yarn. I am going to have plently of time to knit.
And hopefully, plenty of time to share our passions with you and others. Thank you for making me a part of this fabolous form.
Love, Wanda


----------



## SLYM (Apr 25, 2011)

I am sorry about your back,will say a prayer for you.


----------



## knitnscribble (Apr 26, 2011)

josiehof said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a question about felting. How is it done? I have never tried it. It is done mostly with purses. My granddaughter is a horder of purses. I would like to make her one. She is pregnant, so I thought a big one would be good for her when the baby comes. I should be working on a blanket for her, but I think I will wait until she finds out what the baby is, boy or girl.
> 
> josiehof


Felting IS a little intimidating at first, but then you do it and it works.
I have never really used a pattern, but read about them, then made up my own. Depends on how large you want your tote bag, how big to knit it or crochet. AND, as I discovered just recently, all wools felt differently. So best to do one and see how it goes. I did this one for a feature on domestic-diva: http://www.domestic-divaonline.com/Site_1/felted-hobo-purse.html There are some instructions there, too. Also crystal palace yarns has a lot of patterns for felting purses on their site. Have done several more, it's fun once you get past the initial hesitation. Not to worry.


----------



## knitnscribble (Apr 26, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Ahhhhh, something to which I *must* aspire. :-D
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> ...


Oh, I would look like I don't knit compared to that lucky stasher. Now, I have less guilt and renewed purchasing power! YES! Thank you.


----------



## josiehof (Feb 28, 2011)

Thanks. I still feel intimadited. What is the purpose for felting? Does it make the wool stiffer? It looks like it is stiff. Is purses the only thing you would felt? Think I'll go to bed. Set the VCR for the wedding. That's a good reason to sit and knit. Am also tired from loss of sleep from storms this morning.

Is there anyone out there from the south? If there is I hope everything is alright with your possessions.

I am in York, PA. We had three tornadoes touch down in the area.

Thanks to you all for the conversation.

josiehof


----------



## martin keith (Feb 25, 2011)

Queenmawmaw said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> Would you critize an artist for having all of the colors of his paint? NO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Our yarn is our medium of choice and I love color. I think we all need to sit back, have a cup of coffee, some chocolate, and look at that new yarn catolog. LOL
> I am so glad to have all of you to share my passion with.
> ...


I am so sorry to hear about your nerve damage. I had that happen to me in 1988 and 5 surgerys and 8 procedures later. Oh well


----------



## grosvenor (Mar 19, 2011)

I have just read all 20 'pages' on excess yarn.

No one mentioned an idea I have (but have not followed through)

Get a frame of some sort and WEAVE all the yarn.

Start with something that would not be too long, to avoid a too-long warp. Then weave in whatever yarn appeals.

Maybe someone has a USEFUL husband/partner who could create a loom out of his stash of unused timber/tubes etc, or find suitablel timber at a photo-framing shop.

Or even, the extreme, along a bed-frame which has old-fashioned grilles at head and foot end.


Grosvenor


----------



## josheli (Feb 23, 2011)

Felting thickens a fabric making it more durable esp when used in knitting purse and slippers. any item that gets a lot of use.

As to making a loom go to instructables, or any diy site. I did have a great pattern for a loom bookmarked a year or so ago
http://craftydaisies.com/2008/07/23/how-to-make-and-use-a-floor-loom/


----------



## PurpleFi (Mar 26, 2011)

BarbaraSD said:


> If one was to organize his/her yarn would you do it by color, weight of the yarn, or type of fiber it is. I'm thinking probably color only because it would be more attractive to the eye?


Who has time to organize, that would cut into the knitting time :roll:


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

grosvenor said:


> I have just read all 20 'pages' on excess yarn.
> 
> No one mentioned an idea I have (but have not followed through)
> 
> ...


Weaving does not use that much yarn. I take a tapestry weaving class and the weavers there all say they have yarn stashed all over as they need so many colors


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

Wow. I have been knitting for 3 years and my yarn stash is like, 1 of those totes. Not even the big ones!!!! Like 5 Price Chopper bags!!!!!!!!


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

<green> IM WRITING IN GREEEEEEEEEENNN! It's the only color yarn I have, many shades.......cept for like 3 skiens...


----------



## blorchak (Apr 14, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Ahhhhh, something to which I *must* aspire. :-D
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> ...


Jiminey Cricket!!


----------



## Manuella Pop (Mar 9, 2011)

Grandma Susan, I laughed with tears on your comment! This is the most hilarious post I read in a long time! I will save it and get back to in on a day like today. I did some yard work and I am sore allover. I think I will have bad dreams cause I did not get to knit today, lol 
I too, am a yarnoholic, powerless to change 
I love knitting Pardise! Heaven on earth!


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

After viewing the world's biggest yarn stash, I don't think I could consider my stash large. That defies my imagination and I am always buying yarn. It would be nice to get into that stash. (LOL)


----------



## pfarley4106 (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks for posting the photo of someone else's yarn stash. Boy does it make me feel better about mine. I had eye surgery Thursday and I'm going nuts because I can't knit, read etc. Definitely having knitting withdrawal!!


----------



## computer dummie (Apr 30, 2011)

having to much is better than having to little


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi Chodge. I've looked and looked for you. I've gone on the net and printed in Woollen mills yorkshire and only got silly answers. I asked my knitting pals last night and they didn't know either. Let me ask another lot of folks next week at a knitting club I go to. Or' I do know there is someone else I can ring early next week. We used to have so many but they seem to have all closed down. I've not forgotten you. :thumbup: susan x


----------



## iris925 (Apr 22, 2011)

I have another problem! I am a lace knitter and one small cone is enough to knit for several months! My yarn stash doesn't look so big but it would require years and years to use it all up!!!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

You can stop for meal breaks :thumbup:


----------



## Can't Get Enough (Apr 12, 2011)

Have you stopped to think that if you don't go to the yarn shop so often this will cease to happen? Just a thought.  Good luck!


----------



## Biffo (Mar 18, 2011)

A fairly quick way of using up yarn is to make hats on a round loom using 2 or more strands together and also make a pom pom and flowers to go on them. All of my spare hats will be going to charity at Christmas and the others are for a future grandchild.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

btibbs70 said:


> Ahhhhh, something to which I *must* aspire. :-D
> 
> 
> BarbaraSD said:
> ...


i am sooo jealous,i would be in heaven,and its so organized,with actual walking room and sitting space.i wish it was mine.


----------



## Can't Get Enough (Apr 12, 2011)

I just have to say that's way too much yarn for anyone person to complete into projects in an entire lifetime. To me that is simply wasteful. That's more than likely due to me knowing that provident living is the best way to live. Waste not want not is a good concept to live by.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

Can't Get Enough said:


> I just have to say that's way too much yarn for anyone person to complete into projects in an entire lifetime. To me that is simply wasteful. That's more than likely due to me knowing that provident living is the best way to live. Waste not want not is a good concept to live by.


This has been such an enjoyable site. I just can't understand someone who feels it necessary to chastise someone else.


----------



## keenknitter_2009 (Mar 25, 2011)

mjs said:


> Can't Get Enough said:
> 
> 
> > I just have to say that's way too much yarn for anyone person to complete into projects in an entire lifetime. To me that is simply wasteful. That's more than likely due to me knowing that provident living is the best way to live. Waste not want not is a good concept to live by.
> ...


i totally agree.


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

keenknitter_2009 said:


> mjs said:
> 
> 
> > Can't Get Enough said:
> ...


Me too!!!!!


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

I just have to say that's way too much yarn for anyone person to complete into projects in an entire lifetime. To me that is simply wasteful. That's more than likely due to me knowing that provident living is the best way to live. Waste not want not is a good concept to live by.



This has been such an enjoyable site. I just can't understand someone who feels it necessary to chastise someone else.

I agree that it is unnecessary to chastise someone else, especially someone who signs herself Can't Get Enough. That seems a teensy bit hypocritical to me. Essie from Oz


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I say what ever sails your boat. What's good for one is'nt always good for the other. For me more the merrier when it comes to YARNNNN!!!


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Sorry about your bad news. Yarn purchases help brighten the day for sure. Hang in there.


----------



## izitso (Mar 16, 2011)

The reason to go shopping is the yarn....sometimes you need little things like food, however the yarn is always calling to you OVER HERE, OVER HERE and I tend to hear it. The feel of the different types Oh how wonderful....the lush textures...so different on each one. I don't see how there can ever be too much. Now If it were a warehouse....Maybe,
but even that would be a personal choice.
I always seem to hear the yarn calling my name and that's where my daughter and granddaughter find me when we go shopping.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

I'm with you! My daughter actually buys it for me  With alittle, mom could you..... and of course I'm always happy to!Nothing like knitting to keep mom out of trouble :-D


----------



## PauletteB (Mar 10, 2011)

Queenmawmaw wrote:
Ladies and Gentlemen,
Would you critize an artist for having all of the colors of his paint? NO!!!!!!!!!!!!
Our yarn is our medium of choice and I love color. I think we all need to sit back, have a cup of coffee, some chocolate, and look at that new yarn catolog. LOL
I am so glad to have all of you to share my passion with.
Today, I found out I have probably permanant nerve damage in my back. I think thats another excuse for buying more yarn. I am going to have plently of time to knit.
And hopefully, plenty of time to share our passions with you and others. Thank you for making me a part of this fabolous form.
Love, Wanda


You sound like my kind of person.There is nothing a trip to the yarn store or through the yarn catalog and some chocolate can't solve. This form is great. 
Thanks


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

sorry about your back Paulette. Hope you aren't in too much pain. I've just come in from grocery shopping and sat down to read my forum hahahaha. I've a pile of yarn beside me.This is the life. It's up to each and everyone of us what we do as long as we don't hurt each other in the process. I'm with you, "LONG LIVE THE YARNS" love Susan x


----------



## grandmum (May 1, 2011)

Nice to know that we are not alone in our quest to fill the house with yarns for which we haven't yet decided a project! A girl can never have too much yarn!


----------



## grandmann (Feb 4, 2011)

PauletteB said:


> Queenmawmaw wrote:
> Ladies and Gentlemen,
> Would you critize an artist for having all of the colors of his paint? NO!!!!!!!!!!!!
> Our yarn is our medium of choice and I love color. I think we all need to sit back, have a cup of coffee, some chocolate, and look at that new yarn catolog. LOL
> ...


My husband wants me to go back to painting. I found my yarn gives the same enjoyment. I told him my knitting is now my median. I can find color, creative plus feeling of an acomplishment.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I just buy it cos I'm addicted....... :thumbup:


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Thanks my friend, Grandma Susan. Here is my email. [email protected] I appreciate your search on this for me. How sad is that when a mill closes down. Thanks again. Looking forward to your reply by email.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

I'm seeing two people tomorrow. If they don't know, then I'm stumped. Ooh Just had a thought. Why don't I try the Yorkshire tourist centre. I'll check up tomorrow I promise. love susan :thumbup:


----------



## chodge (Feb 7, 2011)

Sounds good Susan, Thanks so much. I'm excited.


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

I just discovered a small yarn store in the neighboring town! I'm trying to limit myself to one visit a week! LOL


----------



## alexkemp75 (Apr 27, 2011)

Boy, that's brilliant!!! HAHAHAHAHA!!! (and so right) xx AlexK


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi mrs o..... Never put off today what you can do tomorrow....(does that make sense?) no?... well what I mean is go there today....It mightn't be there tomorrow....I do have a different quote for housework. "never do today what you can do tomorrow". Nope, I haven't lost the plot, I'm a pensioner and couldn't care less these days....Go on, get yourself there. you don't have to buy !!!! (bet you do) :thumbup:


----------



## MrsO (Apr 4, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Hi mrs o..... Never put off today what you can do tomorrow....(does that make sense?) no?... well what I mean is go there today....It mightn't be there tomorrow....I do have a different quote for housework. "never do today what you can do tomorrow". Nope, I haven't lost the plot, I'm a pensioner and couldn't care less these days....Go on, get yourself there. you don't have to buy !!!! (bet you do) :thumbup:


I told my co-workers that I'm on a "yarn diet" and someone dropped a 40% off Michaels coupon on my desk. I guess it was meant to be! LOL


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

MrsO said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Hi mrs o..... Never put off today what you can do tomorrow....(does that make sense?) no?... well what I mean is go there today....It mightn't be there tomorrow....I do have a different quote for housework. "never do today what you can do tomorrow". Nope, I haven't lost the plot, I'm a pensioner and couldn't care less these days....Go on, get yourself there. you don't have to buy !!!! (bet you do) :thumbup:
> ...


Its like being on a real diet and somebody tries to give you chocolate.


----------



## mjs (Mar 3, 2011)

catzndogz said:


> MrsO said:
> 
> 
> > grandma susan said:
> ...


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

I think you should accept chocolate whenever it is offered." Not if you are allergic to chocolate as I am. Essie from Oz


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

No, hoarders are sloppy and messy. Their stuff is scattered all over the place. Plastic and paper bags along with all kinds of other junk. And by the time their dog or cat pees on it a couple times...it is trash!
We are organized and keep our yarn in nice containers...right? Big difference! Sandy


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Hi sandy.. You just described me. Apart from the dogs and cats peeing on it..... My dog died last year. She never ever peed in the house. She was a good girl.... BUT as for the disorganisation, then you are SPOT ON :thumbup: Do I care?,,,,,NO hahahaha I'm happy. I can't cope with tidyness. :roll:


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Grandma Susan,

I think of it this way...I love my stuff too much not to keep it in some kind of order. Being on a fixed income relates in there somewhere too; because I couldn't afford to replace something I can't find. For instance, I acquired an old dresser. So I assigned a drawer for things I don't want to loose track of. All knitting needles and crochet hooks in one drawer; old knitting patterns and books in another; sissors, cutting tools and rulers in another. Believe me I'm not perfectly organized...but a little does help!

Sandy


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sandy, I know deep inside that you ARE right. That still won't happen in this house. I've been trying for 60yrs to organise ME and all my good intentions go out the window. Today's been a good day, I've laundered, gardened, knit and cooked a lovely evening meal but my craft? oh dear me..it's still a mess. The amazing thing is my pals say I produce the most beautiful garments. (their words, not mine).I suppose that "Every Flower in The Garden is Different"and that's the way we are. But I'll say it again..You are right, and I can't argue with that. :thumbup: susan x


----------



## Miss Nick (Apr 2, 2011)

Susan,

You certainly did quite alot today. You must get up at the crack of dawn! I don't move so fast any more. I've got bad knees; so that slows me down some. My laundry alone could go on for "days". Several years ago my son came home with his two children. Now they are ages 6 and 7. There's always alot to do; but I found that I have to take a little time for me. If I don't, I never get time for me! Make sense? Anyway, you have a great rest of the day.

Sandy


----------



## jennyb1 (Mar 31, 2011)

alpajem said:


> I think you should accept chocolate whenever it is offered." Not if you are allergic to chocolate as I am. Essie from Oz


Hi Essie, so sad you have an allergy to chocolate! My husband, daughter and two grandsons are 'chocoholics'. Not happy that the grandson's love chocolate so much, but I am guessing that maybe they might not really be addicted to it like their mother and grandfather. They eat too much 'rubbish' as far as I am concerned, but not in my control to change that. Hopefully they will get sick of eating it one day. I am 'fussy' about the sort of chocolate I like, so can either take it or leave it. I don't go mad at my husband about it though because he doesn't go mad about my yarn stash. I would probably give him chocolate to keep him happy about my yarn stash if necessary. (LOL)

Love Jenny xxxx


----------



## LilgirlCA (Jan 22, 2011)

Miss Nick said:


> Susan,
> 
> You certainly did quite alot today. You must get up at the crack of dawn! I don't move so fast any more. I've got bad knees; so that slows me down some. My laundry alone could go on for "days". Several years ago my son came home with his two children. Now they are ages 6 and 7. There's always alot to do; but I found that I have to take a little time for me. If I don't, I never get time for me! Make sense? Anyway, you have a great rest of the day.
> 
> Sandy


Aren't you lucky to be able to have your grandchildren daily and get to know them as they grow! Now they are old enough to learn to help you a little with some of the many chores.

In regards to your knees, if you can manage to have them replaced, you would find that getting around is much easier when pain-free. My 82 year old Mother had her left knee replaced and her right knee 'tuned up' - it was replaced 10 years ago. Now she is ready and eager to go and do! Recovery takes some work and physical therapy sessions but definitely work it. Just find a surgeon who does only knees and plan on staying in a nursing home for about 10 days for twice daily physical therapy. Medicare should pay for it all


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Sandy, No wonder you are tired with two (might I say) normal, boistreous boys? My grandboys are 10 and 12...(say no more), I thought about you this morning and I tidied my crafts up beside my chair, You'd be proud of me. I've also wound some yarn. Once I get tea over with I'm having a knitting night, because TV is good. I like to watch TV and knit. I once had a knitting machine but I didn't like it. I wasn't in my lounge and it was noisy and I wasn't relaxed. I gave it to my DIL. YOU have a good day too. :thumbup: susan


----------



## khaley3778 (May 5, 2011)

I, too, found myself with a growing stash. This is normal if you love yarn and of course we ALL love yarn! LOL....my granddaughter was the one who helped me with this: we were cleaning and she asked me "Nana, have you used any of these yarns in the past 6 months?" (She's 9 years old...wise beyond her years.) I said, well....she said, okay, let's pick 10 yarns and donate them...by the end of the next 6 months, if you have not used this yarn, we will donate at least 10 more. Well, she inspired me: I picked out at least a dozen skeins I had bought on sale but never picked up or even considered using...once they were in the house. I donated them...then donated another dozen! Now my most loved yarns are protected, but still on display, in a hanging shoe bag...it has over a dozen pockets and I can fit at least 2 skeins in each pocket. I can easily seew what I have...of course now that I am recuperating from the 1st of two hip surgeries this year, I have yarn piling up next to the bed! Help! Time for another granddaughter intervention....


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

khaley: If you are recovering from the 1st of two hip surgeries this year, then you probably need the yarn piling up next to the bed. You will need it there for when you are resting in bed and need to knit or crochet. Hope you get better soon. Virtual Hugs Essie from Oz


----------



## Queenmawmaw (Jan 27, 2011)

Khaley,
Best wishes on speeding recovery.


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Hope you are up and about in no time walking around, looking at yarn.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

do a one gigantic granny square afghan with a j hook and use the yarn you have on hand. Just a suggestion.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

you and me both Grandma Susan. I am not the neatest person in the world. Here is a picture of me working on a one gigantic granny square blanket I made almost two years ago.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Ashgym,

You can never have too much yarn just use your creative juices to decide what you can make with them. You be surprised what you come up with.


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

The gigantic granny square blanket is great! I love it.


----------



## sandybro (Apr 27, 2011)

Wow, that must have kept you busy for while!


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Arlene the blanket look fab! I wish I had a room, just like you have' to go and do my crafts. Where EVERYONE was banned. I'd have a TV and a coffee machine in it. I could just walk away from my work without having to put it away everytime I knit. OOOh, of course I'd have my laptop in it so I can talk with you all. What heavenely bliss, Now that would be my KP. :thumbup:


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

I did that blanket in a little over a month and a half. That was all done in my pastel color scraps I had on hand. Thank you so much for your compliments. The date stamp is on my picture when I was finishing it up. Also you can see that my hair was just starting to come in. My son took the picture. Here is a picture of him and me at a Milwaukee Brewer Stitch and Pitch game on 7/29/09.
Many hugs to you all!

your knitting sister,

Arleney1008
xoxo


----------



## zipknitter (Feb 6, 2011)

When we had the money for me to indulge my love(addiction? no way) for yarn I bought all that i could manage so that when we retired I would have enough to last me a few years. Well, those few years have come and gone and now there is no money to buy yarn, so I haunt the only thrift store in the area and can't wait till summer to find some garage sales. I even get the bulky and seperate it into 2 strands and wind balls of it so that I have finer yarn to work with. Just don't like bulky. Did get some cones of yarn that are 3 lbs each and combine strands for many things. Luckily I also do a lot of latch hook rugs and wall hangings so have quite a few skeins and pre cut packs in containers in the craft rooms and library upstairs. Unhappily, there are too many empty totes that miss being full of yarn.
But, our son has told me he wishes the upstairs rooms were full of yarn as it is good insulation and keeps me busy instead of wandering the streets with a lone knitting needle hoping for donations. Don't think it will get that bad, but you never know. Too much yarn? There is no such thing. Just like there are never too many books, record albums, cassettes, audiobooks or other important items in my house.


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Amen Zipknitter! I couldn't have said it better myself. The economy will get better I hope. At least I can hope and pray that it will happen anyway.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Arlene your son is so much like you... You both look very happy. I'm glad yiu are on the mend. love. susan x :thumbup:


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Zipnitter, I don't know what to say. I've so much yarn I'll never get through it all. I hate to think of you not being able to knit. If I lived near you I'd give you some. Is there nowhere a charity that want's clothes knitting? dogs clothes? childrens clothes? that proivide you with the wool? Try the Net? Oh this is so sad. :-(


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

Zipknitter, Just say the word and I would send you some of my yarn!! I too have so much yarn that could be used like someone like you. PM me with your address if you want. I am from Milwaukee, Wisconsin.

Arrleney1008  
xoxo


----------



## alpajem (Apr 8, 2011)

The gigantic granny square blanket is just lovely. Love the way you blended the colours. Essie from Oz


----------



## catzndogz (Apr 6, 2011)

Ashgym00 said:


> I have 3 overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn. I go to a different craft store every saturday and find myself buying at least 4 skeins every time! how do I stop?


Why would you want to stop LOL. It is fun


----------



## izitso (Mar 16, 2011)

If you could send an address to me at nonoraven at comcast.net I would gladly send you some. I have some from the 1970's I used for my little girls sweaters then. They are grown now and harder to knit for. Not so small. I only have a couple of trunks and a tote or three now but would be happy to share. I live in Illinois.


----------



## CrochetQueen (Apr 19, 2011)

Maybe it's a good thing if u don't stop, then you have more to use, and when you don't have the money to buy yarn then u can use ur extra stash.  always thinkin


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

ask your husband to handcuff you to the bed on sat haha i really dont know cause i have the same problem if you find a cure please let all of us know


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

me too please send my your address i will send you a box i live in texas


----------



## greyheadedoldlady (Jan 29, 2011)

sorry forgot to send address it is [email protected] i will be glas to share


----------



## BethChaya (May 6, 2011)

Only buy yarn that you truly love and then use it! I have some special yarns that I am holding on to for that "special" project and it seems as if the special project has not shown up yet. Otherwise, the yarns I buy get used ASAP. People I knit for know that I have used a yarn that I really loved and they feel honored I would make a project for them.


----------



## sdostman (Jun 9, 2011)

Sort and donate! I head up a community group that knits for several different children's causes and we love donations!


----------



## Nanny Mon (May 24, 2011)

Awesumpunk said:


> If you think you have too much yarn, donate some to crafting charities such as Binky Patrol, or Mother Bear Project. They always need yarn to make the items that they donate


I tried donating my yarn Awesumpunk but went out and bought more to replace it. Yes I would say I am addicted to buying yarn/wool.


----------



## biker chick (Apr 28, 2011)

I have the same habit, I cannot walk by the yarn racks without buying more. My house is running over with yarn - I love it. I crochet & knit alot but still have tons. I like to get as many colors as possible and then make scrap afghans with all those different colors. I am known as the lady with all the yarn & get calls all the time from ladies needing a few more yards of this color or that so they can finish a project. I am a yarnoholic.


----------



## samazon (Feb 25, 2011)

Nothing wrong that, I think most of us could be considered yarnohlics :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

Very few people realize this, but we are actually supposed to have a large storage of supplies in the event of a shortage. We are in a period of plenty now, which means setting some back for the future. This would explain the LDS tradition of 2 years' food storage. What meny didn't realize is that there was a leader so many (I do mean many) years ago who told the women that they were also to make sure that they had supplies for their families' needs, which would include sewing supplies (needles, thread, batting, fabric), medical supplies, camping or survival gear, and whatever else they deemed important. If it was something considered daily use, it was something considered important enough to have extra supply of.

So, when it seems you have enough for a lifetime, remember, it isn't necessarily your lifetime you are preparing for.


----------



## Contentedkyrie (Feb 3, 2011)

nittineedles said:


> My husband has strict instructions to sell my stash on eBay when I die. It's his retirement fund.


My husband told me he has no plans on getting rid of anything in the house that was mind, even if it is worthless. Then he said he figures he will be following me shortly, because he couldn't live without me very long. I believe him. We are a special team.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

Contentedkyrie said:


> nittineedles said:
> 
> 
> > My husband has strict instructions to sell my stash on eBay when I die. It's his retirement fund.
> ...


AW how lovely. Me and mine are the same. It's even better than KP x


----------



## arleney1008 (Mar 25, 2011)

grandma susan said:


> Contentedkyrie said:
> 
> 
> > nittineedles said:
> ...


My best friend told me the day either one of us dies will be the day our friendship ends and he supports me in my knitting and crocheting in fact when he would see me without a project, he would ask "Where is your project?" and I would say I was taking a break for the day. He would then say "go get it and work on it." I guess he likes seeing me knit or crochet. He is one special friend and am very thankful for him. His mom encourages me to sell what I make as well. I have made a wedding gift blanket and got money for making it. Now I am knitting Dishcloths and want to sell them for 2.50 each and 5 for 10.00. 10 for 20.00 I have sold 3 already.


----------



## grandma susan (Mar 24, 2011)

arleney1008 said:


> grandma susan said:
> 
> 
> > Contentedkyrie said:
> ...


You do right girl, It always pays for your yarn so as you can continue knitting. :thumbup:


----------



## Ashgym00 (Feb 14, 2011)

oh i love yarn!


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

The solution to your problem is to SEND IT TO ME ! I'm 65, live alone on a very limtied budget, and have used knitting to help my left side to regain strength from a stroke.

I think that folks that really love what they do LOVE the materials also. Knit faster !


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

I don't have more than 2 bags if even that.


----------



## JusNeedles (Nov 20, 2011)

I didn't mean to sound whiney; meant to be funny. I'm good with my yarn. thanks.


----------



## lilydragon (Oct 2, 2011)

LEE1313 said:


> Well yes there is a rehab for us. A few months ago a few of us decided that when our "KIDS SENT US OFF TO THE HOME" we would all go together and get one extra room just for our yarn. And we could sit on the porch in those big comfy rockers and knit away.
> 
> I'll add your name to the list!LOL.
> 
> ...


Could you add my name to the list..?


----------



## Ashgym00 (Feb 14, 2011)

thank you all for replying!


----------



## julielovespurple (Dec 21, 2011)

Don't go to the store at all, unless you need yarn for a specific project! Which, judging by your signature, won't be anytime soon!


----------



## Linday (Jan 22, 2012)

A woman can never have too many pairs of shoes and a knitter can never have too much yarn. Just simple facts of life from a shoeaholic and a yarnaholic. There is no hope for recovery so suggestions of self help groups will go unheeded.


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

STAY HOME and knit every other Saturday, use large needles and double stand patterns. Hehehe! Actually If you can find it on clearance its very hard NOT to buy it isn't it?


----------



## DeeDeeF (Mar 29, 2011)

Told hubby if he's planning on "bugging out" like the prepare for the worst people are, he better make plans for ALL my Yarn and patterns, otherwise I ain't going!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Maybe we could go shopping together and they can put us both in straitjackets? If we were lucky, we could be roommates and blabber about yarn!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



Ashgym00 said:


> I have 3 overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn. I go to a different craft store every saturday and find myself buying at least 4 skeins every time! how do I stop?


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

You win my laugh of the day! True Knitters NEVER quit!!



Latenightmom said:


> :shock: WOW, I'm so glad I'm not the only one ! Don't know what I'm going to do while recupping from hand surgery. Does anyone here knit with the feet? I bet I could learn- I also bet it can't be any harder than learning "picking" LOL- I could learn to pick with my toes!!!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

We only join a group who wants to join us. We knit, we shop for yarn, we talk about knitting, we get even better. Anyone who wants to change us better watch out! Fists with needles in the air.



Queenmawmaw said:


> Ashgym00 said:
> 
> 
> > I have 3 overflowing laundry baskets full of yarn. I go to a different craft store every saturday and find myself buying at least 4 skeins every time! how do I stop?
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Poor baby. You must be super knitter, but I'm sure yarn will find its way to you.



mjp362 said:


> my stash is small....right now


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

meshale13 said:


> Grandma Jan said:
> 
> 
> > I took all the pillow forms out of my throw pillows throughout the house and filled the pillows with yarn. I also collect those clear plastic tubs that salad mix comes in at Costco (about the size of shoe boxes)and I have found that they make wonderful yarn containers. They stack easily and since they are perfectly clear and transparent I can see what's in them. It makes life much easier when I am looking for a particular yarn that I just know I have.....
> ...


I'm not sure.... Husband thinks it's funny. Kids think I've got a screw loose. Ha!


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Sign me up! I'd like a foot rest and a cup of tea, please.



LEE1313 said:


> Well yes there is a rehab for us. A few months ago a few of us decided that when our "KIDS SENT US OFF TO THE HOME" we would all go together and get one extra room just for our yarn. And we could sit on the porch in those big comfy rockers and knit away.
> 
> I'll add your name to the list!LOL.
> 
> ...


----------



## damemary (Mar 14, 2012)

Uh Oh is organization an addiction? I need to catch some.



dragontearsoflove said:


> I used to have the same problem with craft stuff...Now, my projects are listed on my fridge on index cards and a new one doesn't go up until at least one comes off the fridge. Lack of space and money help greatly with this problem, but also, I've since decided that nothing comes into my home unless I have a place for it to be put on display or in its home. The back of the closet or on any shelf where it will be hidden doesn't count. It takes discipline, but remember, there will always be great yarns to buy, so skip buying for just one week and see if you miss the yarn purchase. Then try for two. You won't get this perfect on the first shot, but maybe you just need to list projects for the yarn you've already got and keep the list handy.


----------



## Augustgran (Apr 16, 2011)

i have decided to "shop" in my stash ,I have found yarn I forgot I have bought , and now I have double!


----------



## deshka (Apr 6, 2011)

Only three laundry baskets you have, that's not so much. I have about enough yarn to last me a couple hundred years if I knit about 20 hours a day for all that time. You have permission to buy more if you want.


----------



## Ashgym00 (Feb 14, 2011)

my stash grew to from 3 to 11 laundry baskets. and then some


----------



## Joss (Mar 25, 2011)

For mom's day, my mother came to visit and brought 2 large baskets of her stash because she doesn't knit much anymore. So I ended up with more yarn. Yippee!


----------



## Dsynr (Jun 3, 2011)

After reading all 27 pages, I've decided that I'm not going to even THINK about my yarn being any kind of stash, hoard, or anything else. It just IS. It has just as much right to be as anything else. Plus it is not dangerous, can be used to make useful objects, is soft and comforting, and best of all, 
I LIKE IT! SO THERE!!! [sticking out tongue]
Give me a hand stepping off the soapbox, will you?


----------



## Knitry (Dec 18, 2011)

pianogirl said:


> You will never stop adding to your stash....so.....knit faster! hehe


Pianogirl, I like your style.


----------



## Stablebummom (Dec 5, 2011)

Latenightmom said:


> :shock: WOW, I'm so glad I'm not the only one ! Don't know what I'm going to do while recupping from hand surgery. Does anyone here knit with the feet? I bet I could learn- I also bet it can't be any harder than learning "picking" LOL- I could learn to pick with my toes!!!


there was a lady on here a few months ago who knit with one hand after her stroke! It worked quite well for her.


----------



## Grandma Jan (Apr 6, 2011)

martin keith said:


> Admitting you have to much yarn is like saying I have to much money! "It ain't gonna happen"


I never thought of it that way......


----------

